# Tell me about Discovery Cove--have you gone???



## hellokitty

We are trying to  decide wether to surprise my now 8 yr. old with
a once in a lifetime swim with her all time favorites--
DOLPHINS.
We will be Orlando on her birthday and thought this would be
awesome 
I am imaging it to be like being in Hawaii??

any words??
thanks in advance


----------



## Cindy B

The absoluete best. 

We went in August 2001 and it was the highlight of our tenth anniversary trip.

I'm going to dredge up my trip reports and post those for you...


----------



## Cindy B

Here are the trip reports from August 2001, there are two parts to it.

This is part one

CAST 

Myself, Cindy (30) 
DH Jeff (38) 

August 26th Discovery Cove 

After a 630 am Mickey Mouse phonecall, we were up and at 'em for DC today... 

We drove into the lot the night before so we knew where to park and all that. We just couldnt wait for 830. 
First stopped off at Guest Services to talk about a king room. They told us to pack up our stuff and it would be moved that day.... to our king room that afternoon while we were gone. 
After a quick breakfast in the food court after packing our stuff up... we were on our way... to DC! 

We got there about 835, quick drive, with the top down of course... There was a slight line at the checkin hut. There was a DC employee with a two toed sloth outside, and we had fun petting it and talking to the employee. Ok, now checkin time. 
First it is similiar to like a hotel with little workstations and all. WE got our badges, and sunscreen. (they do little individualper family bottles now instead of free flowing pumps in the locker rooms). We got the first available swim in the am at 1005 at the Sand Dollar Cabana. So we had a little over an hour to kill. 

First we got our little tour, and our free picture taken, then we were encouraged to get our gearlocker. I am glad we got a 1000 swim because this does take some time. We got the shorts wetsuit, but then decided to return it.. It was getting warm.. we opted for the vests...Then locker rooms for getting ready. The nicest bathrooms i have even seen in my entire life... and then the lockers to put everything. We were given on small locker for the two of us.. the attendent said it would be enough room and sure enough it was... Sunscreen on.. and we were ready to explore for about 35 minutes 

The first stop was to claim a chair, which we did right in front of the center dolphin lagoon. and then we were trying to get to the aviary.. but we got sidetracked at the juvenille stingray lagoon. They were getting fed by the trainers, and were very funactive. They swam right around us and flapped their sides at us, thinking we were feeding them! Wonderful clear water with beautuful yellowblack fish as well. 

Dolphin swim time.. off to the cabana. After a short, and very cool videosafety presentation we were going to our swim. The trainer who did the video also was our swim trainer, Christine I think. We were in a group of 8 with DASH. First we started in shallow water as he swam by, we all did kisses. Dash loved my DH, he did an extra splash for him, and made some extra noises! He did swim by again, and we got to touch him again and become familiar. Then 2 by 2 we went into the deep water. We did all sorts of things. DASH still loved DH! He kept on focusing on him, which was fine. WE got a tow ride back to shore holding onto the right flipper. (which was slower than I had imagined) at the end all 8 of us got into a circle and yelled shark... dash just swam really fast around all of us, everythime stopping and smiling at DH. The time went by slowly, and it was wonderful! 

Picture time.. my pictures didnt turn out so well, so we would uo buying only on 5 x7 with both of us in it with DASH. The salespeople were no pressure, and it was a relaxing experience 

Now here is Part two... 

Myself (cindy) 30 
DH (Jeff) 38 

Date August 26th, Discovery Cove Part two... 

After the purchase of pictures, we were able to pick them up, we got the one with Dash and our free picture then. I also got my free camera. The camera was part of a coupon which was in the Philadelphia Inquirer two months back in conjunction with a article on Discovery Cove. The camera was a small 15 exposure Fuji one time use, and hey it was still nice. Put them back in the locker and set off to explore. 

We went back to the juvenille stingrays with the snorkel and masks.. It was more crowded then, before it was just us and the the trainer, now maybe 15 people were in there. From then a few quick steps to the aviary...WOW! It was very lush and tropical. We got two cups of Mealworms... and my DH was a bird magnet as well. They were perching on his shoulder, and all. The birds are wonderful, and there was also a small deer like creature as well. It was very peaceful, and fun to walk around and explore. 

Then we went off to the coral reef. I thought it would be a gradual deeper water, nope! It comes up quick, but the vest makes you float really nice. I've never been snorkeling before, so it was a great first experience swimming hand in hand with Jeff. The colors of the coral and the fish were astounding. There were larger rays on the bottom of the pool as well. We swam around the grotto area, and it was wonderful. There werent that many crowds, and actually snorkeling was easier than I thought. 

Then we decided to get my underwater camera and do some more pictures in the coral reef and the juvenille stingray lagoon. Back to the avairy again for some pictures, and then from there decided to snorkel off the edge with the small current. 
Now that was wonderful, they had a "theme" to it, like a sunken treasure. first some "clay" pots, and some treasure type containers, with some crystal/quartz like items inside., then there was a bas relief type thing with a dinosaur skeleton... it was pretty neat. Then we came along a glass wall on the left which was the coral reef on the other side... we exited after about 3/4 way, and decided to head for lunch. 

Laguna grill...wow! there were many entrees to choose from ranging from kid fare hot dog (nice Polish sausage type things) to Pineapple salmon, chicken stir fry, chicken pesto, and wonderful salads. My DH decided on the fajitas, he requested all beef, and it was given to him gladly. I got the chicken pesto, which was fabulous. I was leaning towards the salmon, but I dont like fries that much.. they had some kind of hushpuppy/fries type things with the pineapple salmon. We also got (included) a small garden salad, the entree, and drink, desert... We both chose carrot, mango cake for desert... amazing! And the drink sizes were huge! 

WE rested for a bit watching other swims on on chairs on the beach. The bar had some live music playing...so we rested a bit listening to someone singing Don McLean, Kenny Rogers, Dave Matthews, Otis Redding songs..... 

Then back to finish up the lazy river, there is a neat beginning where you go through a cave, you see stalagtite/stalamite formations which was neat, and then on through the circuit... its hard snorkeling on full stomach! 

We decided to walk around some and back to the juvenille ray lagoon (Can you tell DH really liked it?), and then back to the avairy again... (this was a hit on DH's scale as well). We wound up chatting with the trainers for a while. I tried doing the coral reef by myself but the water was getting colder, so I stopped. 

By then the crowd was thinning out, its about 4 pm or so. WE do one more look around, take more pictures, get changed. There were some crowds in the locker room, but showers were still available. The had shampoo, body wash, and conditioner, but my conditioner was empty... put all stuff in bags, and started to return vests, and snorkel gear, no real lines. 

WE take even more pictures, a cast member takes a wonderful shot of both of us, and we exit through the wonderful lobby again. Now its about 5 pm, and we are beat.... we say goodbye to Discovery Cove with the convertible top down!


----------



## BVC4us

Thank you so much for the in-depth report. We're going in April and I am so excited. I just hope we get a nice warm day to do it.


----------



## The Hunt

It's worth every penny of the cost.  That's the highest praise I can give.


----------



## Lyon_King

We were there in mid-september and it was chilly and raining but we still had an incredible time. Never even noticed the inclement weather. Most of the day your head is underwater in the snorkling lagoon anyway.

The best part of the day was seeing the smile on my girlfriend's face the first time the dolphin swam up to her. In my opinion, it was well worth the price.


----------



## ivanova

BCV4us

What day in April are you doing DC??


----------



## hellokitty

thanks for all your input, the trip report was terrific
we booked tonight for june 3rd!!

hey is the water cold??


----------



## starryide02

Thanks so much for the report! This sounds incredible. I have never been that close to a dolphin. We are definitely going to try to do this on our next trip!


----------



## Bobrow

Can't wait to go now . My husband saw something about it on the travel channel and decided to treat us when we go in August. We have 3 boys,13,11,and 7. I'm sure they will love it! Thanks for the info!


----------



## madcoco

Thanks for the great report. Going on July 1st. Sounds wonderful!


----------



## ivanova

Just got home from Orlando tonight ... did our Discovery Cove day on Tuesday 04/16 ... DD and I swam with the Dolphins, DH went for the non-dolphin package.  Must say, it was the #1 highlight of the trip!!  I would DEFINITELY recommend it as an activity to do at least once (for the $200 price tag it's hard to recommend making it an annual activity).  

As cheap as I am, I didn't even mind shelling out the money for the pictures they were selling (but I wouldn't pay the $59.95 for the video, I'm still cheap in that regard).


----------



## madcoco

Glad you had a great timeWe are taking one of those disposable  water cameras.Question: Did you or anyone else use video cameras,digital cameras.I know they are not allowed in the Dolphin Lagoon but on the beach. Just wondering if we should leave them in the room or(going to sound really dumb now) are the lockers locked?Thanks Mike


----------



## The Hunt

The lockers are locked.


----------



## ivanova

Yes, the lockers are locked and free.  You pick the locker you want to use (and they were generously sized), and you keep the key with you all day (you have unlimited in & out privileges).  We didn't take the digital camera or camcorder, because we didn't think the zoom on either was going to do us any good.  In hindsight, the camcorder may have been useful since we opted to not buy the DC video for $60.

We did take a Canon EOS SLR camera with a 200M zoom lens.  It stayed in the locker until just before our dolphin swim was scheduled to start.

My DH had opted out of the dolphin swim package, so he was the designated camera man.  He found a good location near the dolphin pool.  Only problem is when we finally go into the water, our group (out of 4 groups) was furthest from where he'd positioned and had our backs to him most of the time.  We don't have the pix back yet, but he doesn't think he got anything really good.

As for waterproof one time use cameras.  You can take those & use them in the sting ray pool, river, and tropical fish pool.  You can NOT take ANYTHING (including a camera) into the dolphin pool.  They claim if you accidentally dropped a disposable camera a dolphin could swallow it.  They even make you take off water moccasins, ALL jewelry, etc. before getting into the water.

So don't get your hopes up that you can snap some close ups of the dolphins while you're out there ... you can't.  Best you might be able to do is have someone on the beach taking pix with a zoom, and then pray they come out.


----------



## madcoco

Thanks. One other question if you don't mind.
Is the video one they shoot personally that day, or is one of these mass produced"generic" park videos?
My mother went on some kind of Glacier cruise in Alaska and was told it was a custom video made during "your cruise days".It was pretty high priced.She was all excited when she got it home and popped it in for us to watch.It ended up not even being her ship but a sister ship with not even the same stops they made.

Sounds like it is going to be a great time.Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## ivanova

The video is a combo - the first 20-30 minutes is "canned" footage around the park.  Then the tack on the footage from your specific swim.  But remember, there's like 8 people in your swim group.  So you'll have footage of you with the dolphin, and 7 other folks with the dolphin.  If all 8 people are "yours" then that's great, otherwise ya got some strangers.


----------



## The Hunt

For what it's worth--I think the dolphin swim is so much fun that nobody should pass it up in order to take pictures from the shore--which is pretty far, as somebody said.  The pictures they take are pretty good, and were enough (for us, anyway).


----------



## ivanova

My DH passed on the dolphin swim when we made our ressies a year ago ... it's because he passed on the swim that he got photography duty.  Up until we showed up I was trying to talk him into doing the swim ... he steadfastly refused (I'll probably never know why).  I would never recommend missing the dolphin interaction just so you can take pictures ... it is a once in a life time opportunity.  Like you say, they take decent pix (I spent $50 on 2 5x7 pictures and 2 keychains), and I would've spent a ton more if my DH had been in there with us.


----------



## madcoco

Thanks once again.


----------



## Cindy B

AS for cameras, we brought two of them. One NICE Minolta 35 mm (an oldie but goody from DH)

and two FUJI underwater cameras I bought at Target.  The Fuji cameras were wonderful


----------



## kentdebbie

We, [being me, my mum, daughter, 2 sisters and son's girlfreind] went to D.C on the 8th may 02.   The weather was fantastic, the place was fantastic, the food was fantastic all in all everything was fantastic.  My daughter who is 13, has dreamt of swimming with Dolphins for ages, she was in her element. She spent 2 days in our villa pool practising snorkling and she done well.  We bought a few of the photos and a video of us, which is good, a little bit expensive, but is a good keepsake and 1 to show her friends. We also took a waterproof camera, which was cheaper in Wallmart and they came out good. As the men didnt go with us, my DH says next time we go he wants to  swim with the dolphins ect because all he got was the video to watch.  This was our first time to WDW and we had a great time and will be going back again, we've  caught the bug.  

           DEBBIE


----------



## hellokitty

WE WENT TO DISCOVERY COVE ON JUNE 3RD.
IT WAS UNBELIEVABLE. THE KIDS HAD A SUPER TIME.
THE FOOD IS VERY GOOD AND WE STAYED FROM 9 AM UNTIL 
5 pm. the sunscreen did a good job keeping us from getting burned. 

i cant say enough about the place. the stingray feeding was
so cool. the bird avaray (sp?) was neat, too. you get to feed the birds right out of your hands. the lazy river was fun and there are two waterfalls you go through. swimming / snorkeling with the fish was great, as well. 

all of it was fun and well worth the money. it was a once in a lifetime experience.

we got to spend more time than i would have thought with the dolphin, during our swim. and i would recommend getting to the park early to ensure a morning swim when it is not so scorching out.  the water is very very cold feeling when it is so hot out....
it didnt feel so cold when the temp was closer to that of the water. but later in the day we had a hard time swimming in anything but the warm lazy river!!


----------



## pattyT

Thank YOU!
I have been hesitating if we made the right choice to spend one of our ten days at disney going to Discovery Cove!  I saw thinking of cancelling!  NO WAY DD is going to love it!


----------



## Pixie_Dust

> _Originally posted by ivanova _
> *They even make you take off water moccasins, ALL jewelry, etc. before getting into the water.
> *



Even wedding rings?!?  That's good to know as I would not want to get there and be told I had to put them in a locker!


----------



## WebmasterBarry

If you need a preview of Discovery Cove, Robb Alvey has a video called "Robb Alvey's Coaster Season 2001."  It has a few minutes and photos of Discovery Cove video.  It also has coasters from around the U.S., including IOA, Sea World, BGT, and someplace called WDW. 

Check it out at www.themeparkreview.com


----------



## madcoco

Discovery Cove was wonderful! Thanks for the tips.Was very well worth it and the 7 day pass to SeaWorld was an added bonus.DD loved feeding the stingrays.We could have stayed in the Dolphin pool all day.The water wasn't as cool as we thought it would be.The aviary was a wonderful surprise.They do open the doors for swim registration early. We were there 40 min before "official park opening" and the first time slot was filled  already. IMHO It is nice to do the swim early and relax the rest of the day especially in the summer when the afternoon fun/thunderbusters let loose. Also the new snorkels they are using were leaking quite a bit.Had ours replaced 3 times before they gave us old models which worked fine.


----------



## experiment 626

i think it's an awesome idea to take your 8-year-old! swimming with the dolphins is awesome! you get kiss them, do tricks, and even take a ride! there's also the stingray pool, where you can pet, and sometimes feed smaller stingrays (their barbs are shaved). there is also a much larger lagoon where you can swim with many schools of fish, stingrays, and view baracudas and sharks through glass under the water. also there's the aviary which you can swim into(or you can walk) through a small river. the aviary is amazing! some birds will perch on you arms (or even head!) when you feed them! the scenary is beautiful!


----------



## MCazer

Can you bring your own snorkel and mask?  What about fins? My husband is a size 13, will he have any trouble?  

We will all have our own snorkel equipment with us, just wondering if we need to bring it.

Thanks!


----------



## vickyBaby

This sounds so great.  Do they have wet suits for you to wear if it is cold weather?


----------



## hellokitty

they do have wet suits to wear but get there early as
they run out, not sure about big feet, my husband has 11
but, we did not use flippers, just the mask
and snorkel.
they give everyone a snorkel they get to keep!!


----------



## alexandra uk

We ( me, dh, & 14 month old ds ) go to Dis. cove on 3rd Dec.
After reading this I really can't wait.
What exactly can my ds do there ? Would he be allowed in the lazy river, or to float around the coral reef with me and his Dad ?
It would be lovely to experience it as a family, and not to have to keep swaping the baby over ( obviously we would have to for the dolphin swim. )

One more question - How much footage is actually taken of the group dolphin swim?

  116 to go


----------



## cslogg

I visited DC in January this year with two other "mature"adults and  readily agree with all the comments in this thread its a not to be missed day.A bonus for us was the fact that the day we went there was only 300 visitors and the weather was surperb.
One of he first things we saw once inside the park was the sight of about a dozen trainers with dolphins out on the water.Each trainer was holding on to a dolphin which was laying on its back,the trainer appeared to be stroking the dolphins belly.We all thought how sweet it was that they were doing a bit of bonding.We were told later that the trainers were taking urine samples,lovely!!

cslogg


----------



## madcoco

Thanks for a laugh to start the weekend cslogg.I heard that will now be part of the new Dolphin Swim.Let the Tourists do it.


----------



## pattyT

DO IT!
Don't hesitate!  We called it a once in a lifetime thing - but my DH has already said we will go there again!

We were in the 'sand dollar' cabana with a 10:15 swim!  The weather was beautiful - our dolphin Tyler was awesome!  The trainers were great!  DH got awesome pics and video footage!  We also chose to buy the $100 cd of 5 pictures (split with friends we were with!) so we have the 'rights' to our photos.
They even let DH and DS (2) come down for a pic with the dolphin and DS loved petting the dolphin!  Guess what I'm sending out for christmas cards!   

DH loved the lazy river! even though they had to close it for a while (first we heard something about a snake then it looked like they were replacing a broken light fixture or something 

the food was excellent - well exceeded our expectations of 'buffet' LOVED the oroe cheesecake! 

all in all it was a great r-n-r day!  My only regreat is that we didn't take better advantage of the Sea World days!  10 days was not enough for us!  WE only got to spend 1/2 a days at sea world - but loved it!

I think if you figure out the actual price including sea world - lunch, one free picture, etc. youll realize it isn't that bad!  WEll worth every penny!

fell free to ask any questions - I'll do my best to answer!


----------



## corvair

My DD would love to do DC. I still am unsure. A couple questions. When do you make your reservations? I can get tickets through the goverment a little cheaper. Do I book the day through them when I buy my tickets. Or do you call DC to set up a date? Also how far in advance do you need to book? Thanks for any help or info you can offer....amy


----------



## pattyT

Hi Amy!
I called Discovery Cove directly - the number is on their website.  I know they only allow 1000 people a day.  If you have a specific date you want I would book early!  When you call you can book for those swimming with the dolphin (199 or so) and those who are not (119ish).  I believe it was 25% down the remainder 30 days before.  
I don't know how the government discout works - but I am sure if You called DC they could answer your questions!  
They mail you a confirmation that you bring with you - (everything is prepaid 30 days out usually) - when you arrive you check in they take your photo for id and assign you to a swim area and swim time.
There are many things  to do BESIDES swimming with the dolphins!  Our whole family loved it!
If you decide to do it I hope you have as good a time as we did!
Patty


----------



## corvair

Thanks for your help. It sounds like I will not be sorry if we decide to do this... thanks again...amy


----------



## Granny

We have done Discovery Cove twice, so I guess that speaks for itself.  The first time, we all went on the dolphin encounter.  The second time, just my two daughters.

If you stand on the beach, you can get some pretty good pictures if you've got some kind of zoom.  My camera only has a 3x zoom and took this picture of my girls' dolphin "CJ" leaping:

<img src="http://home.earthlink.net/~readers4/_uimages/Dolpinleap.jpg" width=450>


It's a great experience...and the best "vacation" day of our vacations!!


----------



## >>^..^<<

Hello,

I took my 8 year old daughter to discovery cove last august.

It is a very lush and tropical place and  the staff was very friendly and efficient in checking us in.  Our dolphin swim was for 1:30pm.  

We had a brief tour of the facilities and were given our gear and life vests.  They also take a photo of you at this point and it is free if you want it.   We then found a nice spot on lounge chairs on the beach so we could watch the dolphins.

The lazy river through the aviary was alot of fun and when we left the water we had the opportunity to feed the birds.  They are very used to humans and sat on our heads!

The water in the ray lagoon was cold - so we got out real quick.  But there were lots of snorkellers in there swimming around.

Lunch was great - I had fajitas and my daughter had chicken fingers.  There was lots of food and great desserts.  They also had a live band playing calypso music while we ate.

There was a birthday at the next table and there was a cake with a dolphin on it for a little girl.  The band played happy birthday to her and everyone clapped.

Our dolphin swim was with Rose.. a sweet six year old dolphin... she did some tricks and gave us all the dorsal tow..  My daughter does not swim- but she was fine with the life vest even in the deep water.  We were with her for about 40 minutes - only 5 minutes one on one time.

My only complaint was the hardsell tactics after the swim to try and make us buy photographs.  Whe did buy one and then later it was a mad house trying to pick them up from the photo processing desk.  There were so many people and lines forming everywhere - people were cutting  in and it was very disorganized.

THe washrooms and lockers are fine, there are plenty of extra towels should you need more.  The changing area and locker area is very busy at the end of the day - som many people trying to leave at the same time.

Other than the photo sellers - it was a wonderful day and I would go back...  I hope you decide to go - I am sure you will not regret it.


----------



## ryanhill21

I want to go, but i can't find any contact info, or a website.  How long of a wait should you expect for reservations.  I am a procrastinator, and im leaving in 2 months any chance?
Ryan


----------



## cslogg

www.discoverycove.com


----------



## >>^..^<<

Hi there... go if you can and you will not regret it.

My 8 year old loved it and still talks about "her" dolphin ~ Rose.

There are some photos of discovery cove on my link below...

>>^..^<<


----------



## tmq2766

My 8 year old daughter and I did the dolphin encounter on 12/9/02 It was a very chilly and rainy day and it was still the most AMAZING experience of our life!!!!!!!! It is a feeling that you cannot describe, almost like it is life altering. They gave us a full wet suit and that really made a difference. Our encounter was at 1:30 with LaToya and the day just seemed to fly. We spent 3/4 of the day with our faces under water while waiting for 1:30 to arrive. The stingray lagoon was so cool, they look as if they are flying under water. We were the only 2 in the stingray lagoon when it was feeding time so my daughter got lots of extra attention and really enjoyed feeding the rays. As far as the aviary goes I think we would have enjoyed it more had it not been raining, the bird and small animals were still out but not as friendly as they would have been had it been a nice sunny day. There was this Ibis that was so friendly, I turned around to find my daughter standing there smiling while this bird is picking at her teeth...... She thought it was the funniest thing. 
It was finally time for our dolphin encounter, WOO HOO..... My daughter did the dorsal tow and I did a belly tow...... 30 minutes does not seem like a whole lot of time but you really do get alot of interaction with the dolphin..... I can't describe the feeling you get when you are looking into the eyes of this 500 lb gentle giant who has a permanant smile on her face..... INCREDIBLE!!!!! We are really considering booking this again for this December..... It was definately one of the few things in life that I can truely say is worth every penny we spent....... One thing that I would recommend for anyone taking younger children is to have them practice with a snorkle before you go it really paid off, my daughter shocked me with how well she did. She was able to stay under for about 5 minutes at a time.......
Thanks for reading by babbleing....


----------



## skinnylinny

tmq2766 thank you so much for sharing your experience with me I am definately going to book dc, I'm just trying to do my homework first and find out about so many things befor we go in October. I am a bit worried about the snorkling bit for me, as I dont generally like masks or things over my face, but we do have a large swimming pool in our garden, so maybe I could practice this summer. do you have to ask for a wet suit or do they supply them automatically? thanks everso lynne


----------



## pattyT

Hi Skinnylinny-
I know you asked tmq but I just rad it and wanted to tell you that -
Yes they supply your choice of wetsuit - or just the vest-
and I wanted to tell you not to worry about the snorkeling thing-
We had 6 of us there - and I was the only one who actually snorkeled - you can see the fish clear as day because the water is so crystal clear-and the stingray lagoon (I would not go it past 4 or five steps out of a 'fishphobia') was so shallow you could stand off to the side and see them!
I don' t think DH or kids even went over to the area where you would snorkel - they LOVED the lazy river/pool area!


----------



## skinnylinny

patti thanks very much for info, the more Info I get the more I can't wait to book, we are going October 9th seems such a long way of compared to most guys that have replied to me they all seem to be going sooner than later (lucky things) my turn will come though, when would you recomend we book the date we want? thanks again talk again I'm sure regards lynne


----------



## pattyT

You will LOVE it!

WE went this past October and we booked it 8 months in advance. They only allow 1000 people in per day - and I wouldn't take the chance and not get to go (I have friends who couldn't go last minute - then I have read on DIS boards about people going last minute!) 
Besides for me - I had an OK from DH and I had to put it on deposit before he could rethink it! 
He even said that we will go there again - it was one of our favorite day (and believe it or not - most relaxing day too!)  We went in the middle of our vaca and it worked out great to have such and R-n-R day!


----------



## airhead

....Discovery Cove can't be missed! Our trip isn't until 7/04,but its
never too soon to start planning!!  
  I have a couple of questions,what's the "cabana"? Is this a resort you can stay at?
  Do you have to be a good swimmer? 
  Can you stay there the whole day ?
Has anybody been there the beginning of July?

Just LOVE reading these posts!!  Hope to read more !!
THANKS!!!!!

Airhead


----------



## Cindy B

The caban is where you do the trainign film before you have your swim...

Yes, you stay the whole day.. we got there at 830 and left when they closed...

No, the vest keeps you afloat (dont worry about swimming ability)

I went at the end of August and it was wonderful...


----------



## tmq2766

Hi skinnylinny, 

Everyone gets a wet suit and depending on what the weather is like you can choose between a vest, a full suit or a suit that is short sleeved and shorts. Actually the day we were there the air temp was only about 65 degrees and raining and believe it or not the wet suit really cuts the cold or we were so excited we didn't feel cold.
One thing to keep in mind is they really get you on pictures and the video at the end of your dolphin encounter. The video is 60.00 and if I remember correctly each 5 x 7 was right around 15.00, believe me it is very hard to resist. 
Another nice thing is you do not have to bring anything but your I.D. and credit card. They take your picture at the beginning of the day and put it on a lanyard whenever you want to purchase anything they just scan your I.D and it automatically goes on your credit card. They have thought of everything. They even supply sunscreen that is dolphin safe.

Tina


----------



## D&D's Mom

About the wetsuits? Are they only for those doing the dolphin swim or can everyone use one? Is the water in other areas cold enough that you would need one? What about size, one person in our group is a women's size 22, will there be something to fit her?


----------



## tmq2766

The wet suits are for everyone and the come in a wide varietyof sizes. I was very self conscious at first about wearing one but by the end of the day decided that that is all I ever want to wear again.... It hold everything in if you know what I mean.LOL 
The water temp in the lazy river is like bath water but the tropical and stingray lagoon is like 70ish and the dolphin lagoon is a little cooler. The day we were there the air temp was only about 65 degrees and my 8 year daughter never complained one time about being cold!!! I think your so amazed that your actually swimming with these awesome creature that you don't even notice the temp.
Make sure you bring an underwater camera for everywhere except the dolphin lagoon you will not regret it. I look at my pictures today and could fool anyone into believing we were somewhere in the caribbean. My daughter and I are booked for the Disney Cruise in October with 5 nights at the Caribbean Beach resort and we are really considering doing Discovery Cove again...... It is worth every penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skinnylinny

thank you all for the input on discovery cove, I can tell you I have now booked it for October so no going back, I cant wait! I will still read on for any new ideas or insperation thanks again lynne x


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi there, have loved reading all your tips.  We are going to book soon to go in April 2004 and are all getting very excited.  There are 5 of us and we are all going to do the dolphin swim.  

I have three questions - (1) when you say you have to remove all jewellery before the dolphin swim, does that mean wedding rings as well? and (2) I wear glasses, will I be able to wear them or my prescription sunglasses to do the dolphin swim and (3) is there room to wear them under the snorkelling mask?

I look forward to reading your advice!


----------



## tmq2766

You are allowed to wear wedding bands, anything else can distract the dolphins when they see the glistening in the water and they think it is something to play with. (This is what they told me) I think it would be difficult to wear them under the mask. The mask fits over your nose and eyes so if your not under water it tends to get fogged.


----------



## epicureangirl

Just wondering if the dolphin experience (or stingray) pool is too overwhelming for a 6-year old... 

Has anyone out there had a positive/negative experience bringing their young ones here.

I'd hate to spend that kind of money and have my daughter too scared of the fish/stingrays/dolphins.  She's a good swimmer, but hasn't had any interactions with sea-life.


----------



## tmq2766

Hi Epicureangirl, 

When we went my daughter had just turned 7 and had the best time.... She is such a dare devil though. She has been going on the Tower of Terror since she was 5. 
The thing with the dolphin experience is that they are such gentle creatures that children seem to be drawn to them..... The day that we were there she was just 1 of many many small children and to be very honest I don't think I ever heard any of them crying or throwing a fit about anything. It is paradise what more can I say.


----------



## Tandyc

We are scheduled to go on Saturday May 10th.  This is the only day Magic Kingdom is doing FIS.  Will we have time to get to MK?  I don't want to cut DC short but really want to see FIS. 

What do you all think?  Is it possible?

Thanks!


----------



## Minniespal

Hellokitty,

Went to Discovery Cove for the first time in July.  Have always wanted to swim with Dolphins and this park certainly did not disappoint.  Would love to go in October but since I'm travelling with a non-swimmer, it is unfair to expect them to watch you whilst your enjoying yourself plus cost for non-swimmer is quite high.

Hope you have a great experience.


----------



## msdisney53

We spent the day in Discovery Cove last month(4/18/03) and it was awesome. It was my daughter's 11th Birthday so I booked the Birthday package. For $100 the dolphin swam out with a buoy for her that was personalized. It also includes the video,a5x7 print,a t-shirt and a birthday cake. Because we had the birthday package our dolphin swim time was pre-arranged. It was wonderful. She was totally surprised and then at 3:00 we went for the cake and she was surprised again. My 12 year old DD, who is a anxious child wouldn't interact with the dolphin at all. They credited me the $100. It was totally unexpected. Now my DH and DD want to go back and do the Trainer for the day program.  This is an experience not to miss!! 

Denise


----------



## skinnylinny

Denise thank you for sharing your experience with my I;m so jealous, we dont go till October but are going for 3 weeks and staying in all star movies. last time we visited was October 2000 for my 40th birthday year. Mind you it will fly by as we are already nearly to end of May.I have booked DC so no going back now. thank everso  lynnexx


----------



## Eclpz314

Hi.  I'm new to these boards. I've just recently plannned a July trip to Universal that includes a day at Discovery Cove.  I am even more excited about the trip after reading all of the discussions here!  It really sounds like the swim with dolphins and snorkeling is worth the $$.  Two sons (17,14) and I will be doing the dolphin swim, husband will watch that part.   Thanks for sharing all of the helpful info on these boards!


----------



## offtheice

Cant wait to ck this out in july


----------



## ukeeyorelover

Both me, my mum and my younger brother went to Discovery Cove.  It was the  BEST ever!!!!
Every single part of the day was amazing!!


----------



## nataliesdaddy

discovery cove is awesome for grownup and child alike - at least for us it is - my little girl said to me two nights ago -  "so lets stay at discovery cove for a week next time"... even though you can do everything there in one day... she wants to do a lot of time there...frankly so do I... I could have snorkeled in that lagoon for hours


----------



## KSH

I'm headed to Discovery Cove and SeaWorld in a couple of weeks and I can't wait!  I do have one concern about DC and I'm hoping some of you who have already been can help.  Can you wear sunglasses during the dolphin swim?  I can not see in bright sunlight at all without my sunglasses.  I haven't found any pictures on the web that show people wearing sunglasses...please tell me they'll let me!  I'd like to be able to see what is going on.

Thanks!!


----------



## skinnylinny

I am really excited about dc my children want to go and because my dh didn't want to I thought I had better, although I can't stand the thought of fish swimming around me, but listening to you all it is defo one not to be missed and although a lot of money well worth everypenny. I keep getting  mixed replys about camera and video shots, can I use my cam corda to view the dolphin experience some say yes and others say no! also how much in sterling is tape? only thing with tape you get loads of view with other people, when at the end of the day I'm sure I would rather just have my 2 and me on film, any views on this. KSH will be pleased to hear from you when you return from holls, have a good one, regards lynne


----------



## Eclpz314

We were at DC on the 21st.  My husband videoed my sons and I during the dolphin encounter with no problem.  He wasn't allowed right in the water but our video is wonderful!!  I don't know why you wouldn't be allowed to wear sunglasses just like regular glasses during this time.  The only things they are concerned about are loose items such as jewelry (one wedding band is allowed to stay on) and cameras dangling from you wrist. Also loose strings on bathing suits that the dolphins might want to play with!   We had a blast!!!  The whole day was absolutely worth every penny we paid!


----------



## skinnylinny

thank you for sharing your trip tips to dc, its nearly 2 months on 9th August going for 3 weeks I'm so excited just cant control myself, i'm worse than the kids. I know from all your replys that the experience is going to knock our socks of. I'm sure I will post more questions at some point. many thanks. xx


----------



## Bobrow

Wow,its been almost a year since my family went to Disney and DC. Time flys. We loved DC. and will go back again the next time we visit Orlando. My sons were 7,11,and 13 at the time and my 7 yr old had a broken leg. He had a waterproof cast and was still able to do everything. I was alittle uptight and would like to go back again when I'm not concerned about something like that. Next time I will do DC in the middle of the vacation instead of the beginning as it is a great day to relax. I recommend doing the swim as early as possable in the morning or late in the day so you don't have to keep checking the time. I also felt the swim with the dolphins was alittle too orchastrated,if that makes sense. I understand some of the others have more of a " not so planned" feel about them. Regardless, I think it was well worth the money and would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## madcoco

> I also felt the swim with the dolphins was a little too orchestrated,if that makes sense.


Yes it does. We really enjoyed the Dolphin Swim but it seems like the "script" was way too rushed. We actually enjoyed being able to relax and snorkel at our own pace and loved the Aviary even more. Do agree about signing up for the swim early especially during the summer months. (Afternoon thunderstorms) We are planning on visiting again in 04'. It is well worth it.


----------



## airhead

,,,for July 4th '04. We can hardly wait especially after reading all the posts here!  We picked  July 4th because we felt of all the
places to be that day,DC would probably be the least crowded.
And,its actually right in the middle of our vacation! AKL for a week,then check into the Dolphin resort and the next day,swim with the dolphins!! Probably visit Sea World the day after!!


----------



## madcoco

Enjoy your trip.  For those of you who went recently, Are they still opening up reservations for the Dolphin swim before official park opening? We got there  20 mins before "official opening" and the 1st 2 time slots were already full. Thx.


----------



## Kathtot

Just got back today from Universal.  We did Discovery Cove on Tuesday and absolutely loved it!


----------



## prymsu

just completed my second trip to Discovery Cove last week.  It was awesome!  I could never get tired of going there!


----------



## hellokitty

i cant believe this post is still around!!!

we are going back to disney this summer and may
go to discovery cove w/o dolphin swim, prices have increased
by $50 since we went last!

great to see people love this place!


----------



## SoRealBoy

Does anybody have any photos of the park? How large is the snorkeling lagoon and is it seperate from the stingray lagoon?


----------



## hellokitty

yes they are seperate.


----------



## 2BoysMum&Dad

We will be in Orlando for the first time this year.  Have got tickets for a day in Discovery Cove and to swim with dolphins.  Unfortunately, both my sons know it was something we were thinking about doing so it won't be a huge suprise.  My plan now is not to talk about Disney/SeaWorld/Discovery Cove etc at all until we are on the plane!!  Don't suppose it will work, but I can try.  I am sort of hoping they might forget that I booked flights and hotel in WDW!  It is still a few months before we go.  Our day in Discovery Cove is my elder boy's 11th birthday (he doesn't know that is booked definitely).

2BoysMum&Dad


----------



## dbail2

Which day of the week has the lowest attendance? We have swam with the dolphins twice and hope to go again this year. Our last swim was in 2002. The price went up alot since then. Has anything changed there?


----------



## 2BoysMum&Dad

*dbail2* - there is a daily limit of 1,000, I believe.  1,000 is probably not a lot of people for a theme park and therefore won't feel like the Disney Parks when they are busy.  At peak periods, the limit will still be 1,000 people - you will just need to make sure you get your tickets well in advance if you are going at a busy period.

Zoe


----------



## msdisney53

Zoe, We did Discovery Cove last Easter. It was wonderful. It was also my DD's 11th birthday so we did the birthday package. because we had the package we had a prearranged time for the dolphin swim and at the end the dolphin swam out to her with a buoy float that said " happy birthday" (you can put whatever you want on it) She also got the video, a tshirt, birthday cake, and the band sang happy birthday. So even though they know you are going you can make this a surprise. It was really great!

Denise


----------



## 2BoysMum&Dad

That sounds a great idea Denise!  Funny that your daughter had her 11th birthday there when my DS will be having his 11th birthday there too - obviously great minds think alike.  Many thanks for the tips.

Zoe


----------



## dbail2

msdisney53 

About the birthday....We are thinking about it this August.

what was the video like? Does it still have many other people on it besides your group? When we bought one 2 years ago and we noticed so many other people on it and they even missed part of our swim..


----------



## 2BoysMum&Dad

dbail2 = we have tickets to swim with dolphins on 10th August which is my son's 11th birthday.  If you happen to be there on the same day as us that would be great!  You never know, we might end up in the same group and that would be better with regards to a video - at least we'd feel like you weren't total strangers!! LOL.  Regarding your other questions, sorry can't help there.  We have never been ourselves.

Zoe


----------



## tomerin

scheduled for the dolphin swim this july 12th.  myself DW, DS(16) DS(14)

can anyone tell me the actual time the park opens, i have read that it opens at 830 but i am not sure of that info.

i also would like to know  is the dolphin swim time assigned to you or is it a first come first swim basis?

i have read that there are birthday pacakges offered but i would like to know if anyone has ever heard of something offered in the way of a honeymoon package. well second honeymoon package.  when planning this vacation the only thing that my DW wanted to specifically do is swim with the dolphins. when we did the actual planning for this vacation i could see just how excited and happy she was about the dolphin swim. so i would like to make this trip extra special for her.


i am just full of questions this morning! 


thanks
tom


----------



## dbail2

The dolphin pushes in a buey with anything you want written on it.to you, This happens at the end of the dolphin swim.
It is first come first serve when it comes to the dolphin swim so get there early to get an early one just in case it rains later in the day. I would go on there site and read more. I thought it opened at 9:00. But we did get there early to get the picture taken for you ID cards , get your introduction (small groups) , Family free photo taken, Get an overview of the park explained to you, get your equiptment (goggles,snorkles jacket suntan lotion,etc.)

http://www.discoverycove.com/vi_dcpackages_special.aspx

We loved the dolphin swim and hope to do it again this year. The family talks about it quite often. What a memory.


----------



## maine_jennifer

> _Originally posted by tomerin _
> *scheduled for the dolphin swim this july 12th.  myself DW, DS(16) DS(14)
> 
> can anyone tell me the actual time the park opens, i have read that it opens at 830 but i am not sure of that info.
> 
> thanks
> tom *




You should be getting a confirmation letter in the mail.  I waited about 6 weeks and still hadn't received mine, so I called and they resent it.  It arrived about a week later.

My nephew and I are doing the trainer for a day program and our confirmation letter says that normal park hours are 9am-5:30pm, though we have to be there at 8am for our registration.

HTH,


----------



## tbck1993

If you are even considering Discovery Cove, all I can say is - GO FOR IT!  This place is awesome.  My good friend is a dolphin trainer there and took us on a behind the scenes tour earlier this year.  We only wished we would have set aside an entire day to be there.  We will make a point of it next time - no matter what the cost.  

I'm not a big bird fan, but they have the most awesome aviary here.  The beautiful birds eat right from a cup in your hand.  You very much feel like you're in the jungle.  

Our kids even learned some hand signals that the trainers use and they were able to have the dolphins do tricks.  I'm not sure if anyone can do this, but I'll bet if you have a one on one with a trainer-they might teach you.  

The white sand beach is also awesome and every person is treated like a family member there.  Plus, they only let in a certain number of people in a day, so it's never overly crowded!

Hope this advice helps.


----------



## highlander447

I second that thought its great we where so impressed we are going back this january its worth every penny and then some


----------



## 2BoysMum&Dad

Our trip in August was brilliant!  My son had a wonderful birthday and it was very relaxing for all of us.  If you are not strong swimmers, this is not a problem as you can get life-vests which make you float like a cork in water.  Both my boys used these even though they can swim short distances, it meant we didn't have to worry at all about them.


----------



## Reems

Hi!

I'm going to discovery cove in early Jan, will it be freezing? Take into consideration I'm used to English weather!

Has anyone taken part in the trainer package or know anyone who has? If so, id it worth it?

Reems
xx


----------



## 2BoysMum&Dad

Hi Reems,

Sorry I can't tell you about the weather in January (I went in August), but the water for the dolphins, rays and fish is fairly cool but the water in the main snorkle area and "river" is warm.  I don't know how the temperature of these different areas is regulated.  Maybe someone can confirm?  If the weather is cool then the water in the dolpin, ray and fish areas might not seem so bad!


----------



## highlander447

Someone a few months ago did a report on the trainer package and they thought it was great, try looking through some of the old threads on this forum it should still be there.We also will be at DC in early jan I've looked at the previous january weather patterns and I think it should be ok for us brits
anyway


----------



## boatergal

This was by far the most incredible experience. It was beautiful and exotic. I totally forgot that I was in the middle of a city. The atmosphere was like being in a tropical getaway. I was snorkeling in the big lagoon when a huge school of 40+ fish the size of a dinner plates came up from behind me and swept around me and kept going. I tried to catch up but couldn't. I had to laugh and smile. Then I dove down to the bottom and swam with these stingrays that were 5 feet across. I have never in my life had an experience like that. You will absolutely love it! 

My DD (7) wants to go but I am waiting until she is really great and handling the mask and snorkeling. I don't want to spend the whole experience fixing two sets of masks. Maybe get a mask and snorkel for the bathtub to give your child a lot of practice a head of time.

The only drawback was the water temperature. We had our dive at 9:00 am and it was so COLD. We went the first weekend in May. Pick an 11:00 time.

Have a fantastic time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nataliesdaddy

hellokitty said:
			
		

> We are trying to  decide wether to surprise my now 8 yr. old with
> a once in a lifetime swim with her all time favorites--
> DOLPHINS.
> We will be Orlando on her birthday and thought this would be
> awesome
> I am imaging it to be like being in Hawaii??
> 
> any words??
> thanks in advance


 Well it isn't Hawaii that is for sure. But it is a great place !! We liked DC so much after one trip that we planned our next trip entirely around DC. WE have done two days back to back there before. Just one hint - if you don't want to smell like fish then do not be in the Ray pool during feeding time. Personally, I don't mind so I get in and feed them.

The place is a wonderful respit from the normally high energy rush of doing the Universal, Disney parks...and there are no crowds at DC - even when they are fully booked. 

We have been four times - your kid will love it! Unless she hates fish..


----------



## DaisyMoM

My sister & family will be in Orlando in FEB. and added discovery cove to thier vacation plans due to the awesome reports on the boards! Thank You.


----------



## Swan

I have given the kids the option of flying to Disney or doing Discovery Cove. And while thwy decide I am looking for more info.
 I was wondering if the kids(10&12) can do the Dolphin swim without an adult(we would be on shore).


----------



## highlander447

We did the DS and there was a girl of 10 or 11 doing it herself and her parents where on the shore videoing it so u will be fine


----------



## Swan

Thanks for such a quick response.


----------



## pammypooh

We were at DC on 2/21 and found it to be completely relaxing.  My DD calls it paradise.  We loved the lazy river and practiced our snorkling there.  The swim with the dolphin was great.  We had Capricorn.  He is a big sweetie.  Just wished we could have been with him longer.  The meal that we had there was very good.  The free photo they took when you entered the park was the best picture of our whole family the entire vacation!  It was a great day and we will plan to do it again on a future trip.

Pam


----------



## cjckclan

We went to Discovery Cove in May 2003.  It was fabulous.  My DS (now 12) just reminded me of it again the other day and said it is still the best vacation he's ever been on.  The day at DC was relaxing and something very out of the ordinary.  We actually planned it because we had moved to FL and our DD's favorite thing was dolphins.  We knew she would love it, but was pleasantly surprised how much DS enjoyed it.  That says a lot when they are both coaster fanatics.  We actually threw in a day at Busch Gardens just so we could all get our coaster fix!!  It was certainly worth the expense for some wonderful memories.  Our dolphin was Rascal....and had just a little rascal in him.

The only thing I wish I had known before we got there was how much the photos/video cost.  I was quite surprised when I walked out of there nearly $200 poorer with a video and a CD with photos on it.  There wasn't any way I was leaving without the photo memories though.  Worth every penny; just wish I had known ahead of time.


----------



## edjbiologist

I was a apprehensive about going because I dont feel comfortable with extended periods under water.

I am so happy I went, I had a blast and conquered a big fear. The best part was how warm the water was, a luxury you won't find anywhere else.

I elected to not to the dolophin swim. While it looked awesome, I enjoyed watching others. The lunch was very good, too even for picky eaters.

It was so nice to be somewhere in FL that wasn't crawling with people.


----------



## TinkTatoo

We are going in August with DD7 and DS8 would an early morning dolphin swim be best (thinking of all those thunderstorms in the afternoons)


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes it would be, but not just in case of thunder storms.  If you have an early dolphin swim, you can then relax and enjoy the place without constantly clock-watching, terrified that you will miss your time slot!


----------



## leight

I just went this past saturday and it was wonderful. Dh & I got married last year at the WDW Swan- so this was our 1st anniversary.  We had wanted to do DC last year but it would have been too expensive for many of the folks who came to our wedding. I'm glad we waited and did it together -alone.

Get there early to choose your spot-get an umbrella!  We were given a 3:35 time slot for the swim- so we got our feet wet in the warm water in the lazy river.  We enjoyed swimming with the schools of fish  and the sting rays.  They were feeding the rays so asked that we not get too close.  But after doing a stingray swim in the caribbean I was fairly comfortable with these- although still surprised by the size of them!

It was neat swimming up to the shark area-hope Dh's pictures come out.  Several fish swam right up to me so that I could stroke them and rather large one stayed right under my belly for several minutes as I snorkled-the woman feeding the rays said she was shocked to see this. I thought it was cool.

We had lunch around 1:30. I had heard so many good things about the food that I was really looking forward to it.  I was disappointed in that they ran out of Caesar dressing for the caesar salad and really gave us an attitude when we questioned if there was any expected later.  I had the lobster salad instead and it was fairly good.  But it was hard to get past the attitude the server gave us.

We had our swim at 3:35 and they were running late so we didn't get out there until 4:15.  I was so thrilled to be near a dolphin- this was a dream my whole life.  We had Hutch- he was awesome.  I was the first to kiss him and he curled his tail much higher than he did with my husband.  Riding back with him was a thrill and I loved rubbing him down-what an incredible experience.  well worth the money for me and dh thought it was pretty cool too.


----------



## Matterhorn Girl

I DID NOT GET TO THE END OF THE POSTS BEFORE POSTING THIS...SO I AM SORRY IF I REPEAT ANYTHING.  

MY FAMILY WENT LAST YEAR TO DC AND IT WAS AMAZING.  I BOUGHT THIS AS A SURPRISE, BUT BY THE TIME WE GOT TO MCO, EVERYONE KNEW!  I KNEW ABOUT THE EXPERIENCE, AS A FRIEND WENT THE YEAR BEFORE - SO I WAS MOSTLY PREPARED FOR EVERYTHING.  (I ALSO WATCHED HIS VIDEO FROM HIS EXPERIENCE) I GOT THREE DOLPHIN SWIMS, AND ONE NON-DOLPHIN SWIM.  I FIGURED I COULD TAKE PICTURES.  I HONESTLY DIDNT WANT TO BUY THE OVER PRICED PKGS.  HOWEVER, THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE SAVING UP FOR THIS EXPERIENCE - YOU HAVE FIVE...YES FIVE YEARS TO BUY THE PICTURES THEY TAKE OF YOU AT DC.  THE VIDEO NEEDS TO BE PURCHASED ASAP.  THEY DO NOT HOLD THAT.  I CHOSE TO BUY IT AT A LATER DATE.  

Items	                              Prices
8x10 Photo	                  $29.99 
5x7 Photo	                  $15.99 
2 Keychains	                  $15.99 
4 Wallets	$15.99 
Photo CD (5 images)	     $100.00 
Video (avail. no longer than 40 days after date of swim)	$59.99 
Shipping Fee	                 $7.00 

YOU JUST NEED THE FOLLOWING INFO, WHICH IS ALL ON YOUR PASS FOR SEA WORLD/BUSCH GARDENS:
NAME, DATE OF SWIM, TIME OF SWIM, CABANA AND DOLPHIN.  THEN THEY SEND YOU THE "PROOFS" OR THUMBNAILS ONLINE.  THEY ARE TINY...SO MAKE SURE YOU LOOK AT THEM PRIOR TO LEAVING THE PARK. 

ON TO THE EXPERIENCE:  WE GOT A 2:15 SWIM TIME - SO WE HAD TIME TO STROLL AROUND AND CHECK STUFF OUT.  WE IMMEDIATELY WENT INTO THE LAZY RIVER.  WE JUST SWAM AROUND.  HONESTLY, I WAS A LITTLE SHAKY BECAUSE THE DEPTH OF THE WATER DRASTICALLY CHANGES.  WHEN WE SUITED UP IN OUR GEAR, I MADE SURE I TOOK A LIFE VEST FOR MYSELF AS WELL AS MY SON, BECAUSE I HAVENT BEEN SWIMMING IN A LONG TIME, AND KNEW ABOUT THE WATER DEPTH (I THINK IT WAS 8 FEET IN PLACES...AND IT REALLY DROPS!!)  AT THE WATERFALL, I GOT HIT IN THE HEAD THE WRONG WAY WITH SOMETHING...THAT MADE ME LOOSE MY BREATH.  I HAD TO HOP UP ON THE EDGE OF THE ROCKS, AND CATCH MY BREATH BEFORE CONTINUING INTO THE AVIARY.  WE SAW ONE BIRD FLY OVER...BUT DIDNT STOP THERE.  ALTHOUGH I WISH I HAD.  AFTER GETTING OUT OF THAT...WE HEADED OVER TO THE STING RAYS. OMG...THIS IS AWESOME.  MY SON DECIDED TO HANG BACK WITH MY DAUGHTER, BUT ME AND SCOTT (HB) DECIDED TO STAY FOR THE FEEDING.  THEY COME RIGHT ON YOU!  THE INSTRUCTORS TELL YOU HOW TO FEED THEM, WITH FISTS SO THEY DONT TRY TO TAKE YOUR FINGER WITH IT.  THEN WE WENT TO EAT LUNCH.  I ENJOYED THE FOOD VERY MUCH.  THE CHEESECAKE... TO DIE FOR.  THEN OFF TO THE SWIM.  IT WAS A VERY CLOSE ENCOUNTER FOR US.  I GOT TO SWIM INSTEAD OF TAKING PICS, MY HB WANTED TO INSTEAD.  OK.  SURE!  THE WATER IS QUITE COLD, AS THE DOLPHINS NEED TO BE IN COOLER WATER.  TAKE A FEW SECONDS TO GET USED TO THE WATER...OR JUST DIVE IN!  YOUR CHOICE.    YOU SIT IN THE SHALLOWER WATER, DOING THINGS WITH THE DOLPHIN, I WONT SPOIL THAT.  THE PHOTOGRAPHER CATCHES ALL THE KEY MOMENTS.  THERE ARE ABOUT FOUR DOLPHIN GROUPS AT THE SAME TIME. I GOT HUTCH.  (SO DID MY FRIEND WHEN HE WENT!)  THEN THEY BRING YOU OUT TWO AT A TIME TO "SWIM" WITH THE DOLPHIN.  IT WAS AMAZING.  THEN AFTER THAT, WE WENT INTO THE LARGER PART OF THE WATER AND HUNG OUT...AND WENT BACK TO THE HOTEL (AFTER SEEING THE SLOTH! LOL)


----------



## doccath

Has anyone done the twilight program yet at DC? I am going with 9 people for a Thurs pm show.  Starts at 3pm, dinner, dolphins etc.
It cost about the same but it sounded great with the dinner.


----------



## laudan14

matterhorn girl

You said you have up to 5 years to purchase photos.  We swam a couple of weeks ago and bought a couple of photos but I wish we got more.  Can you view your photos on the web site.


----------



## sunedaze07

It was such an amazing experience.. I think everyone should go at least once


----------



## ginger/fred

Just got off the plane from Disney. Went to Discovery Cove for my birthday on June 16th.My kids were just mesmerized and laughed sooooo hard visualizing literally hundreds of fish in their path in the salt water pool and many 6 foot rays swimming below. What an experience!  
My son (8 y.o.) .....said it the best...It was just "Awesome Mom" !.....   

Can't wait to go back again and be a "trainer" with the kids...my kids can't stop talking about it. Going back to disney again at Christmas!!!!!!!!

One of those moments which will forever be with them.


----------



## snoopy_mom

Glad to hear you had fun, we are scheduled to do the Trainer program in August with the kids (daughter 8 and son 10).  I can't wait, it is a surprise for them - the trip is in celebration of my husband passing the nursing exam (RN) this week!  Everyone I have talked to said it was worth every penny.


----------



## LizziesMommy

laudan14  Can you view your photos on the web site.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> No, they have a number to call.  I don't remember it, but if you call (407) 351 3600 ext 6515, they can give it to you.
> Jessica


----------



## LizziesMommy

Matterhorn Girl said:
			
		

> Video (avail. no longer than 40 days after date of swim)	$59.99
> I GOT HUTCH.



Actually, the video is only available for 2-3 weeks after the date of your swim.  They also offer magnets and poster sized photos.
P.S...Hutch is my fiancee's favorite dolphin!! We swim with him everytime we go! (We used to work at DC, so we know all the dolphins. lol)
Jessica


----------



## mej

We are going on 20th July! It will be our 15th wedding anniversary - aww! My mum is not swimming, but my dad, husband, daughter (10), son (7)  and me are swimming. Can't wait! A real memory for the kids to share with their parents and grandparents!


----------



## weeyore33

I just booked this for my family as a suprise! we will be in Orlando for thanksgiving, my husband has always wanted to do this, so i booked it for thanksgiving day... boy they will be suprised!!!!! i can not wait
my 2 ds are 12, 8! they are going to flip!   i hope i can keep the secret for 5 months! ugh


----------



## windcarver

We did Discovery in 2001 and one of our daughters who did the dolphins considers it the most profound experience of her life.   She has since that time won numerous science fair and regional exposition fair awards with her current project being a general study of the use of some sea creatures, (sorry I'm just the dad) in cancer research.  She is only 16 and the cost of college and hope of scholarships looms large! I credit the fact that schools are romancing her to the inspiration she gained at Discovery. Our investment is already worth it, hopefully it will have been a very good expenditure indeed.


----------



## mej

It was amazing - we all loved the whole day and spent far too much money on pictures and the DVD! But those wheelchairs for the sand - boy are they hard work!!!!


----------



## silverangel879

I went on July 29th with my boyfriend   and it was the best experience ever!    I cried when we got to touch them. For me being abel to be so close to them if a lifetime dream, so you could imagine the emotion    . It worth every cent spend.


PS. I couldn't resist to buy the photos and the DVD. So, calculate a little extra cash for that


----------



## Funniebunny

Hi,

I have been twice now and you will love it.
I went in 2000 and again last year.  I didn't swim with the Dolphins the 2nd time but paid for my boyfriend to as it was his birthday.  He thought it was fantastic.  I have never seen such a big grin on a 26 year old before, he was like a little boy in a sweetie shop.
He bought a waterproof camera whilst there and took loads of pics of the fish in the snorkle lagoon.  As for the Dolphin swim, I was able to watch from a nearby rock and he thoroughly enjoyed himself.  It was well worth the money and he thought it was the best birthday present ever.


----------



## lbarnes

Discovery Cove is the ULTIMATE in relaxation!!!   We absolutely loved all of it.


----------



## DIS NURSE

WOW! So glad I stumbled onto this thread!
We are going on our second  7 night Disney Cruise in Nov,2006 and we thought our kids are old enough now (9 and 7) to try DC!

Hmmming and hawing about the $$$ is tough......until you read this thread!  
Thanks to everyone! I know the prices have gone up even further since these last posts!

.....but then, again, a one day Sea World entrance fee is about enough to make you choke! So, in that regard, I can justify it!


----------



## LAURHOPE

My daughter will be one week away from her 6th birthday during our next Orlando visit.  How strict is the age  restriction at Discovery Cove?  She is a level 2 certified swimmer and would love to swim with the dolphins but I would hate to book it and get turned away.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Randy K

How deep is the water in the different areas. I have an 11 year old daughter a little tall (5') but she isn't a very good swimmer at all. Needs some lessons but just hasn't got around to it. Would she be able to do DC. Is being at least an average swimmer a must or could you do o.k. with very little swimming ability?


----------



## discoverycovegirl

I hope you tell by my name How much I liked Discovery Cove.  When I went I was 8 years old (I am now 11)  It was the best day of my life.  Being so close to dolphins was an amazing experience.   Please please please take your daughter.  She will never forget it.


----------



## DIS NURSE

Okay, you have officially convinced me! We have an 8 year old daughter and a 6 year old son. We were waffling, but not anymore!  

We are booking today!  

Thanks for your inspiration!


----------



## MinnieSummer

Can someone explain the pricing to me.  Either I'm dense or there are only packages available.  I can't find a "one day" price.  Also, how much time do you really get to spend with the dolphins?  I'm trying to get information for my parents nurses daughter who is handicapped but high functioning.  She has wanted to do this for years now and I promised I would research it for her.  I'm also looking into the various programs at Epcot.  Any opinions on those?  Thanks for any help you all can give.


----------



## Squirlz

MinnieSummer said:
			
		

> Can someone explain the pricing to me.  Either I'm dense or there are only packages available.  I can't find a "one day" price.  Also, how much time do you really get to spend with the dolphins?  I'm trying to get information for my parents nurses daughter who is handicapped but high functioning.  She has wanted to do this for years now and I promised I would research it for her.  I'm also looking into the various programs at Epcot.  Any opinions on those?  Thanks for any help you all can give.


Not sure what you're looking at, but the prices are for one day either with or without the dolphin experience.  It's very simple really.


----------



## Capt_BJ

is that the problem? does the price seem high?  yes, those prices are for 1 day; the dolphin experience being an 'optional' part.

the dolphin exprience is approx 30min and you are in a small group, not alone, so your 1 on 1 time is measured in minutes.

don't get me wrong, we loved it .... but it isn't for everybody @ the price

Here's the link to the Disney Dolphin experience @ EPCOT

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/parks/tourDetail?id=DolphinsInDepthTourPage

I have not done this, but did the scuba dive in the Living Seas and that was great.


----------



## PrincessG

MinnieSummer said:
			
		

> Can someone explain the pricing to me.  Either I'm dense or there are only packages available.  I can't find a "one day" price.  Also, how much time do you really get to spend with the dolphins?  I'm trying to get information for my parents nurses daughter who is handicapped but high functioning.  She has wanted to do this for years now and I promised I would research it for her.  I'm also looking into the various programs at Epcot.  Any opinions on those?  Thanks for any help you all can give.


I did the Dolphins in Depth program at Epcot....I cannot swim at all. Actually, I am petrified of water that is over my head.  I loved the dolphin encounter at Epcot. It is a small group, 6-8 people.  Basically you are in waist deep water (I am only 5ft tall) you do not swim at all.  You kneel on a platform at the top of the tank (which is very, very deep) in the Living Seas, the dolphins come to you, you hug them, give them a kiss, rub their backs. They are gentle creatures, but are very large.  Disney is wonderful about accomodating people with disabilities, I would call them.  You say she is high functioning?  Can she walk/stand/balance on her knees, understand basic safety instructions? if she can, I would think she should be able to participate, of course I would make sure another adult would be with her
I guess there is some risk of losing your balance and falling in the water, which could happen to anyone, disabled or not and I'm sure it has happened.
Discovery Cove is a one-day all-inclusive with 2 price plans the higher priced option includes the dolphin swim, it is $279 per person and you need reservations.  I don't know much about the actual dolphin experience as
I have not been to Discovery Cove yet (going in May)
I would call Disney.  Good luck, I hope this info helps.


----------



## TyNicJen

Hi I'm new to the boards but I am very interested in DC. No one has really answered the questions as far as how old you meust be or if you must swim etc. Anyone know the deal? It sounds great1 and you do geet the free seaworld for7 days at the same time right? Anything else? Thanks for all the info.


----------



## silverangel879

TyNicJen said:
			
		

> Hi I'm new to the boards but I am very interested in DC. No one has really answered the questions as far as how old you meust be or if you must swim etc. Anyone know the deal? It sounds great1 and you do geet the free seaworld for7 days at the same time right? Anything else? Thanks for all the info.



Hi, Welcome to DIS  !

I went to DC on July 05 and the min age for the swim is 6 yrs old. I don't think they have a max age  . The half hour of your swim is basically in no too deep area. But There was a part in which you'll ride on a dolphin. They'll ask me if I felt confortable with deep waters. Then we move there and ride till the shore where the rest of the group were. In my group was an 11-yrs-old kid. He did the ride near shore. I think there will be no problem if you can't swim. About, the Sea World ticket, I remember that they had exp date, but not so sure about it. If you plan to visit Sea World BEFORE DC (like I did), you have to bring your reservation letter (DC send you one) and present it in the SW ticket areas. They give you a pass for that day. If you go AFTER DC, you use your DC ID (DC gave a picture ID).

Hope I answered your questions, if you had more...keep them comming!  

The DC experience worth EVERY PENNY SPENT...It was the purpose of my July trip, after a got my DC reservation, I planned everything else  ....

It was just great....I'll post some photos later....

HAVE A NICE DAY!


----------



## TyNicJen

Thank you silverangel879. It sound worderful. I'll be looking for the photos. My dd is just 6 so I think I may go in a year or two so she can fully enjoy it. I'll have fun planning in my head till then though.
thanks again


----------



## DadtheKid

For a family that has snorkeled in the Keys and a number of Carribbean islands, would you still reccomend DC?


----------



## curlybop

Are the Seaworld passes for everyone who visits DC or just those who do the swim w/ the dolphins?  I'd LOVE to do it, but DH would have to be onshore w/ DD.  If all 3 of us received passes, that would be an extra bonus.


----------



## silverangel879

TyNicJen said:
			
		

> Thank you silverangel879. It sound worderful. I'll be looking for the photos. My dd is just 6 so I think I may go in a year or two so she can fully enjoy it. I'll have fun planning in my head till then though.
> thanks again



TyNicJen: Sorry for making you wait! Here are some of the photos...Enjoy!





Complementary Foto





Lobby





Partial View of DC





Waiting for our turn...picking the other group!





Snorkeling in the pasive river!





One of the photos bought in there...My DB and I with Yoshi...a baby dolphin!





Sweet Kiss - Kissing Yoshi...





A dream come true...Here ridding Capricorn. One of the oldest dolphins...

We were lucky. We had two dolphins in our half-hour. Yoshi was one of the youngest. They "used" us to practice with Yoshi...Then for the ride, they brought Capricorn...It was amazing....A DREAM COME TRUE 

As I said before...It was worth every penny!!


----------



## silverangel879

curlybop said:
			
		

> Are the Seaworld passes for everyone who visits DC or just those who do the swim w/ the dolphins?  I'd LOVE to do it, but DH would have to be onshore w/ DD.  If all 3 of us received passes, that would be an extra bonus.



curlybop, the SW tickets are complemetary with you DC tickets (Dolphin or non dolphin). For more info you can visit their web: www.discoverycove.com.


----------



## samkj

Could someone tell me which to choose, trainer for a day ($449) or the all-inclusive ($279)?  What is the difference in time with the dolphins?  The group will be two men and their sons, ages 7 and 8.  The girls will be at WDW visiting with the princesses!

Thanks!

UPDATE!!  They decided to skip the trainer for a day program and just do the regular DC plus dolphin day.


----------



## tam012864

Can someone tell me about the "lazy river"  Is it like the one at Typhoon Lagoon where you get in inner tubes...or what???  Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## whackamole

Its been 5 yrs since I've been there but at the time the lazy river was actually for snorkeling. I don't remember tubes being on it.  Depends how well you float I guess.


----------



## Lava124

The lazy river does not have any tubes.I have always just worn the vest instead of the wetsuit and this pretty much keeps you afloat without much effort.The lazy river does not have any wildlife in it but it does give you another way to enter the bird sanctuary.


----------



## ciship

I know that they just started to include breakfast.  Does anyone know what they serve?

Also, does everyone have to wear the vest or the wet suit, or is it just an "option"?


----------



## TyNicJen

Thanks silver angel 879. The pictures were great! Makes me want to go now!  
I'll wait though, my daughter should be swimming this year and we will work on the snorkling with the boys.
Did I read in the thread that they give you snorkel gear? They made it sound like you can keep it.  
Anyway still planning on WDW and the nick hotel this year. Then start saving again!


----------



## Julia Ann

We are booked for November 1st this year, couple of questions. 

1. Can any tell me how much the photos and dvd costs to buy when you are there.
2. Would you recommend wear anything on your feet when walking around, maybe in the aviary?
3. the latest in the year we have visited orlando is mid october - so do you think the water will be cold on Nov 1st?


----------



## lynnemo

DVD $69.99
5 x 7 photo $15.99
you also get a complimentary photo that they take as you are entering the park
We didn't wear shoes, although my daughter wished she had them on in the afternoon when things got hot


----------



## disneyfreak75

Loved Discovery Cove.  Went for our honeymoon.  it was expensive but 100% worth the cost.  Get everything you need, food was very good, swimming with dolphins was short but very cool.  Bought the professional pictures and thought they were great, you get to pick which ones you like most.

We didn't have much time to go to Sea World but took a shuttle across to SW just before it closed and got to see Shamu.


----------



## debi5475

curlybop said:
			
		

> Are the Seaworld passes for everyone who visits DC or just those who do the swim w/ the dolphins?  I'd LOVE to do it, but DH would have to be onshore w/ DD.  If all 3 of us received passes, that would be an extra bonus.



I went on September 10th, 2001. I had already done the dolphin encounter my first visit. So I did just the visit. I got the free seaworld passes. 

Course the next day, I wasn't in the mood, and they closed all the parks anyway. Florida was shut down. 

When they opened seaworld again, I had the weirdest time. I walked from the curve at the entrance, to shamu's stadium, without seeing a person. Just birds and chipmunks. It was so sad. 

email them and ask. But I expect you still do get them for free with the non-dolphin encounter.


----------



## disneyfreak75

You get passes for everyone who goes to DC.  it is a multiday pass too but I forget how many days.  You should check out their website: http://www.discoverycove.com/default2.aspx


----------



## Lava124

Youd do get a 7day to pass to SW or Busch Gardens.You get to pick one of these parks,not both.


----------



## debi5475

I just booked my 3rd trip to Discovery cove, August 16th. 

They told me that you can use your 7 days at SW before/after Discovery cove. The days just start counting from when you first activate them. So we will arrive on the 12th, go to seaworld on the 13th, then ours are good till the 20th. Which is when we leave. 

I tried to book tickets at Discovery Cove yesterday, they had tickets on the 14, 15, today they were sold out till the 16th. 

My goodness.


----------



## disneyfreak75

I had heard that you have to book early.  We totally lucked out because we booked while we were in WDW.  just so happens that 2 people cancelled (probably due to the hurricane that was predicted to hit orlando while we were there) so we got to go.  Must have been fate!


----------



## tam012864

I just booked mine last week for May 30 2007..


----------



## tnt2cu2

We went to DC 2 weeks ago, and we loved it so much, at the end of the day on the way out, we signed up to return 2 days later.  The first day we did the dolphin interaction, and loved it.  But it was something that we didnt want to pay to do again.  The actual time was very short, but we still loved it.

Everything was taken care of, towels, vests, wetsuits, food and drinks.  The second day we showed up with nothing more than our swim suits and cover ups and sunscreen.  (our credit card info was still on file to shop with).

Our 6 year old son loved it and had a great time feeding the rays, and snorkeling.  Seeing the sharks behind glass in the coral reef was amazing.  My husband loved the lazy river (water was warmer and no fish) He said it was relaxing, I thougt it was okay, and wanted the interaction with fish.

If anything bad could be said, I guess it would be the staff (lifeguards, animal experts, and cleanup staff) could have been nicer.  I understand it is a job for them, and they were cordial, but that was about all.  And we were kicked alot in the reef area due to people learning to snorkel, or diving down to grab the rays wings (WHICH WAS NOT ALLOWED).  A few times I had a persons booty in my face due to small traffic jam in one area or another.  It was not due to crowding in the park itself, it wasnt empty, but definatly not overcrowded.  We had trouble finding a table when we went to eat, but we just walked around until the area cleared out some.  It was crowded in the table area due to thunderstorms.

But overall it was so wonderful and we loved it so much.  And if for no other reason than seeing my sons face when a 5 foot ray swam next to him, and him snorkeling for the first time and seeing a shark and not knowing glass was seperating us.  LOLOLOLOL

I hope this is helpful to someone.  Happy travels.


----------



## Dislifer

tnt2cu2 said:
			
		

> We went to DC 2 weeks ago, and we loved it so much, at the end of the day on the way out, we signed up to return 2 days later.  The first day we did the dolphin interaction, and loved it.  But it was something that we didnt want to pay to do again.  The actual time was very short, but we still loved it.
> 
> Everything was taken care of, towels, vests, wetsuits, food and drinks.  The second day we showed up with nothing more than our swim suits and cover ups and sunscreen.  (our credit card info was still on file to shop with).
> 
> Our 6 year old son loved it and had a great time feeding the rays, and snorkeling.  Seeing the sharks behind glass in the coral reef was amazing.  My husband loved the lazy river (water was warmer and no fish) He said it was relaxing, I thougt it was okay, and wanted the interaction with fish.
> 
> If anything bad could be said, I guess it would be the staff (lifeguards, animal experts, and cleanup staff) could have been nicer.  I understand it is a job for them, and they were cordial, but that was about all.  And we were kicked alot in the reef area due to people learning to snorkel, or diving down to grab the rays wings (WHICH WAS NOT ALLOWED).  A few times I had a persons booty in my face due to small traffic jam in one area or another.  It was not due to crowding in the park itself, it wasnt empty, but definatly not overcrowded.  We had trouble finding a table when we went to eat, but we just walked around until the area cleared out some.  It was crowded in the table area due to thunderstorms.
> 
> But overall it was so wonderful and we loved it so much.  And if for no other reason than seeing my sons face when a 5 foot ray swam next to him, and him snorkeling for the first time and seeing a shark and not knowing glass was seperating us.  LOLOLOLOL
> 
> I hope this is helpful to someone.  Happy travels.




It's helpful to me!!!  Sounds fantastic!   Thank you for sharing your experience!  I can't wait!!!  You know what would be soooooo sad????  What if they had to cancel it because of bad weather???!!!  That would be awful!!!  I mean we are traveling from CT and really looking forward to swimming with the dolphins and ugh!!!  Ok, Ok...positive thinking I know!!! 
Thanks and I'm glad you and your group had a great time!


----------



## craZ4diznee

Hi there, We are going down the week after Thanksgiving as we do every year.  We are going to try DC for the 1st time with our 8 and 4 year old. My husband plans to take the 8 year old swimming w/the dolphins, while I hang out with the 4 year old. If I buy tickets without the dolphin swim, will we be able to access everything else...like the reef, beaches, etc.?


----------



## tmq2766

You have access to "EVERYTHING".... We did it about 4 years ago with the dolphin swim.. This year we are considering going back and spending the day there and enjoying everything without the dolphin encounter... It is soooooo worth the $$$$.. Be prepared to pay big $ for pictures though... how can you say no... I know I couldn't!!!


----------



## Dislifer

We just went on our Dolphin encounter at Discovery Cove on Thursday.  It was the best day of our vacation.  The place is beautiful and they really seem to manage everything to perfection.  After going there, I do NOT think it is unreasonably expensive.  The price included tickets to SeaWorld (which by themself for one day is approx. $62), breakfast, lunch, all snacks and drinks during the day.
I was so happy to find out that they had (at no additional charge) perscription goggles.  This made my day!!!  My contacts were bothering me, so I was wearing glasses.  First, I tried wearing the goggles over the glasses, but this was not working out too good.  Then one of the employees told me that perscription goggles were available.  The girl working there simply looked at my lenses and knew my perscription!!!  It was great-I could see!!! 
I loved the dolphin encounter but I equally loved snorkeling with the tropical fish and stingrays.  It was awesome!!!


----------



## iHEARTflorida

im looking in to DC and its says stuff about a photo ID can u just take your passport???


----------



## bazzanoid

iHEARTflorida said:
			
		

> im looking in to DC and its says stuff about a photo ID can u just take your passport???


 
Certainly can - it has your name, photo and date of birth so it qualifies


----------



## iHEARTflorida

Dislifer said:
			
		

> The price included tickets to SeaWorld (which by themself for one day is approx. $62), breakfast, lunch, all snacks and drinks during the day.
> 
> I was so happy to find out that they had (at no additional charge) perscription goggles.The girl working there simply looked at my lenses and knew my perscription!!!  It was great-I could see!!!
> I loved the dolphin encounter but I equally loved snorkeling with the tropical fish and stingrays.  It was awesome!!!



Dislifer, i wanting to go to DC and i tohu if was just lunch included in the price, i didnt know there was breakfast too????

perscription goggles, where do i go??? i was thinking i cant reallyl wear my contacts, and glasses would get annoying, perscription googles tell me more please

so i just bring my glasses a long with me and they will give me p. goggles, my mum wears glasses too will they give her p. goggles and do they let you keep them?

PLUS i cant find the email addy to email DC, does anyone have it???


----------



## FLParadisevilla

We went to Discovery Cove in March 2004, I was getting married the next day and this was my bachorlett party! 
We loved it completly!!! I think it was one of the best days! Who needs a stripper when you get to kiss a dolphin!


----------



## highlander447

iHEARTflorida said:
			
		

> Dislifer, i wanting to go to DC and i tohu if was just lunch included in the price, i didnt know there was breakfast too????
> 
> perscription goggles, where do i go??? i was thinking i cant reallyl wear my contacts, and glasses would get annoying, perscription googles tell me more please
> 
> so i just bring my glasses a long with me and they will give me p. goggles, my mum wears glasses too will they give her p. goggles and do they let you keep them?
> 
> PLUS i cant find the email addy to email DC, does anyone have it???


Hi heres an email contact DCO-GuestRelations@DiscoveryCove.com


----------



## Dislifer

iHEARTflorida said:
			
		

> Dislifer, i wanting to go to DC and i tohu if was just lunch included in the price, i didnt know there was breakfast too????
> 
> perscription goggles, where do i go??? i was thinking i cant reallyl wear my contacts, and glasses would get annoying, perscription googles tell me more please
> 
> so i just bring my glasses a long with me and they will give me p. goggles, my mum wears glasses too will they give her p. goggles and do they let you keep them?
> 
> PLUS i cant find the email addy to email DC, does anyone have it???



Yes there is breakfast too!  Bagels, pastries, coffee, juice...that kind of thing.  We really weren't interested so didn't stay too long to eat breakfast...we wanted to go see what there was to see!!!  

The perscription goggles were great!  Just ask anyone who works their and they will direct you as to where you should go to get them...it's no big deal, it won't take you any time at all!  You don't have to do it in advance or anything.
You cannot keep the perscription goggles or the regular ones.
Have fun!  If you have any other questions, ask away!!!


----------



## bazzanoid

Dislifer said:
			
		

> Yes there is breakfast too! Bagels, pastries, coffee, juice...that kind of thing. We really weren't interested so didn't stay too long to eat breakfast...we wanted to go see what there was to see!!!


 

Yummmmmmmm..  i was contemplating how i was going to get up early enough to have breakfast before going, but now i don't need to worry


----------



## silverangel879

FLParadisevilla said:
			
		

> We went to Discovery Cove in March 2004, I was getting married the next day and this was my bachorlett party!
> We loved it completly!!! I think it was one of the best days! Who needs a stripper when you get to kiss a dolphin!



Amen, sister!...That was a cool idea...maybe...I can stole it from you...scratch chin


----------



## iHEARTflorida

Dislifer said:
			
		

> You cannot keep the perscription goggles or the regular ones.
> Have fun!  If you have any other questions, ask away!!!



shame you cant keep them. thank you


----------



## silverangel879

Here are some photos of my past trip...





^The Lobby





^"What???" can you see the resemblance? Hehehe





^Underwater @ Coral Reef...With a Waterproof camera...


----------



## FLParadisevilla

Discovery Cove was worth every penny that it cost and then some!! 
Here is a slide show of our trip. 
http://www.flash-slide-show.com/share/flash_album_1/2006-09-09/{83299179-E356-4F76-B455-62C7D2D96A0F}.swf


----------



## Pirata

Discovery Cove was the absolute highpoint of our trip.


----------



## Gizmo1951

We recently returned from our trip.
I took my 2 Grand daughters ages 7 & 11 and it was the highlight of our trip.
Just to see the excitement on their faces (and mine) was worth every penny.
We plan to do it again but not for a few more years.


----------



## MouseGirl

I just booked our Discovery Cove visit for March 2007 - the countdown is on!  It will be my husband, me, and our two DDs aged 11 and 10.  We are all so excited about swimming with the dolphins and experiencing the rest of the park.  We're doing it in the middle of our two-week trip as a nice, relaxing day.

My daughters have read all the posts on this board and I think this is the part of our trip that they are looking forward to the most...thanks for all the great information and reports.

MouseGirl


----------



## louey

We just visited Discovery Cove on 12/27/06, and it was very chilly lets just say 50 degrees.  When we arrived they greeted us, they had heaters throughout the park and steam was coming off the water.  When they told us the water in the tropical river was 80 something degrees and the dolphin/coral reef water was in the seventies we were so happy.  This park was absolutely AWESOME!!!!  The food, atmosphere and friendly help made this day Perfect    The dolphin encounter was so much fun, our dolphins name was Yoko.  She gave us a ride, so cool!  We will definately be back.  I would highly recommend this park


----------



## jodnareb

Looking to go in early February - anyone know if this is a good time?  To cold?


----------



## Jules123

I would love to surprise my family with a DC trip while we're in Florida this summer. We have a 2 year old and a 5 year old. Would they enjoy it? What would our 2 year old be able to do?


----------



## louey

Jules123 said:


> I would love to surprise my family with a DC trip while we're in Florida this summer. We have a 2 year old and a 5 year old. Would they enjoy it? What would our 2 year old be able to do?




I would call them to ask, the  thing you may be able to do is hang out at the lazy river/beach area, the bird aviary is right off of the river, the coral reef (snorkeling)  and the dolphin encounter was awesome but they wouldn't be able to get a ride (I don't think). You also have the stingray encounter where you walk in. You don't have to do the dolphin encounter you could just pay and do the other.  Definately give them a call it really is a great place.   Hope you get to go


----------



## mrsklamc

Can someone tell me about the breakfast? Is the park open during the "breakfast" time? If so it seems like it would be worth it to eat ahead of time and not waste your park time?


----------



## louey

mrsklamc said:


> Can someone tell me about the breakfast? Is the park open during the "breakfast" time? If so it seems like it would be worth it to eat ahead of time and not waste your park time?





You get a continental breakfast, danish/coffee/juice after you check in.  Plus they start serving lunch between 11:00-3:00, I would save your appetite for Discovery Cove the food is pretty darn good


----------



## Louissa

We went last spring, myself, DH and two DD's aged 6 and 15.  The food was great, all snacks and drinks provided, the different areas to swim with rays and sharks was fantastic and most of the staff were fabulous.

The downside for me was the dolphin interaction, very short, almost awkward feeling, and they push photos and dvds on you which I really didn't like although I ended up purchasing a dvd and wasn't happy with the quality.

Saying that it was our best vacation day, and if you take out the dolphin swim and hard sell eveything else was wonderful.


----------



## mrsklamc

I was there on Thursday and we didn't feel it was a hard sell at all. Maybe it just depends on the employee you get?


----------



## TyNicJen

It sound great. What does it cost with the dolphin swim now and is the food included?


----------



## mrsklamc

The price depends on the season- I believe it ranges from $249 to $279, and sometimes you can find a discount code if you dig around online. Ours was $220 including tax. (low season + discount code.) Included is a welcome photo, snorkel and use of a mask, parking, a sample of dolphin-safe sunscreen, continental breakfast, lunch served anytime from 11-3, and any snacks and drinks you want. Drinks available were various pepsi products/ bottled water, hot chocolate, anheiser busch products, and coffee. There may have been others but that's what I saw. Snacks were chips, cookies, crackers, etc. in individual bags.


----------



## TyNicJen

Thanks! What is the low season? Like Disney? Where do you find the codes?
I'm hoping to go either this year or next so it's time to start the research. Thanks for all the help!
All the food and drink were included? Sounds like a great day! Did you also get to go to Seaworld for 7 days? I heard that was included anytime you book.


----------



## mrsklamc

I imagine the seasons are probably similar to Disney's, but their website will tell you for sure. Someone had posted that they had codes on the Discovery Cove area of the DIS and I just PM'd them. I believe the thread is still there as "New Discount out for Discovery Cove"


----------



## Lorix2

Jules123 said:


> I would love to surprise my family with a DC trip while we're in Florida this summer. We have a 2 year old and a 5 year old. Would they enjoy it? What would our 2 year old be able to do?



My kids are much older, but I know if I had kids the ages of yours, I know they would have fun playing in the sand by the resort pool.  It's a zero depth entry beautifully landscaped pool with a sandy shore.  The photo ops are plentiful throughout the park as well.

They can wade in to the snorkeling pool, fish swim right in between and around you at the ankles as you stand there, I was never hit by any of them and they are so gorgeous.  With the life vests and wet suits, they can go in any water way with you, the lazy river is so cool too, as is the bird aviary with a huge peacock and a fawn that runs around.

I believe kids have to be 6 y/o to interact with the dolphins, but you can watch the interactions all day long as the dolphins jump and twirl and obey commands of the trainer.  

I wouldn't let their ages stop me from going as you will enjoy just being there and lunch is extremely good as well, they even had live music while we ate.

This place is worth every penny and the highlight of our trip in 2005.


----------



## DiscoverUSF

The twiligh session was the way to go for us. We enjoy ALL the benefits and dinner was included. They had a wonderful spread and live entertainment. It really sets the mood at sundown.


----------



## SharonLowe

tam012864 said:


> Can someone tell me about the "lazy river"  Is it like the one at Typhoon Lagoon where you get in inner tubes...or what???  Any help is greatly appreciated!!!



There are no innertubes but they do have some noodles you can use - get them at the beginning.  And, lazy river is a misnomer - they call it the Tropical River Swim.  There are places where it is very deep and you do have to swim to get through it all.  You can get off in places to see the birds and things.  There are no fish but there are a few "treasures" under the water.  Watch your toes in shallow water - easy to stub them on some of those treasures.


----------



## SharonLowe

ciship said:


> I know that they just started to include breakfast.  Does anyone know what they serve?
> 
> Also, does everyone have to wear the vest or the wet suit, or is it just an "option"?



Yes, everyone must wear one or the other and you cannot use your own; you must use theirs.


----------



## EasyEddie

Hoping to go to DC next week if we can get the 20% discount code.

If we can, wondering if the dolphin encounter is really worth the extra $100 

please give me some feedback.

Thanks all.


----------



## Louissa

We are going to DC on 26th Feb and 5th March (my b'day pressie!).  When we went last year it was April/May and nice and warm and I'm slightly worried about the park temperature so early in the year.  Has anyone else been this time of year and how was the weather?  Were you shivering all day or was it warm enough?

Thanks


----------



## TyNicJen

EasyEddie said:


> Hoping to go to DC next week if we can get the 20% discount code.
> 
> If we can, wondering if the dolphin encounter is really worth the extra $100
> 
> please give me some feedback.
> 
> Thanks all.



Where do you get the 20% off code? Can you use it for the Dolphin swim?


----------



## disneyfreak75

I really think it was worth the extra money.  I'd rate it as the highlight of our trip!!  it is short but fun.


----------



## louey

Louissa said:


> We are going to DC on 26th Feb and 5th March (my b'day pressie!).  When we went last year it was April/May and nice and warm and I'm slightly worried about the park temperature so early in the year.  Has anyone else been this time of year and how was the weather?  Were you shivering all day or was it warm enough?
> 
> Thanks




We went in December and it was quite chilly that morning like in the 40's but they have heaters throughout the park and the water in the dolphin and coral reef is in the 70's and the river part is in the 80's (like bathwater) ahhhh...  It is such a wonderful place.  We loved it!!!!!!!!    Have FUN!!!


----------



## d4est

I am already thinking about our 2008 trip.  It is going to be a split between Sea World/Discovery Cove & Universal.  Probably 2 or 3 days at SW/DC & 4 days at Uni.

The price for the Day experience w/dolphin swim is $259--does that include the "all inclusive" package? 


All-Inclusive detail description 

30 minute Dolphin-swim session 
Snorkeling with thousands of tropical fish in the Coral Reef. 
Wading with the rays in the Ray Lagoon. 
Hand-feeding birds in the free flight Aviary. 
Relaxing in the Resort Pool and swimming along the Tropical River. 
Continental breakfast, sumptuous lunch, plus all snacks and beverages throughout the day. 
Snorkel gear, swim vest or wet suit, towels, lockers, sunscreen, beach chairs. 
All day self-parking. 
Complimentary photo portrait of you and your party as you enter Discovery Cove. 
Admission to either SeaWorld Orlando or Busch Gardens Tampa Bay* for seven consecutive days. Or a combination pass with admission to both parks for 14 consecutive days for $30 more.


----------



## singingpixie

Hi everyone!
I'm thinking about our honeymoon in August or September '08 (getting married in June, but waiting till value season for the honeymoon). I think DC sounds like a great R&R day, and I've always wanted to swim with dolphins (grew up visiting Sea World San Diego yearly when visiting my grandparents, so I've always loved whales, dolphins, etc). 

If I'm going to bill this to my fiance as an "R&R day" though, it's going to have to be a bit of a later start than our usual theme park days. How awful would it be to arrive between 10:30 and 11am? I'd love to hear your experiences about not arriving at opening. Thanks!


----------



## Dislifer

If you have reservations for a dolphin swim...which you must have anyway...you'll be fine...you just won't get one of the earlier swims.  It's a definite must do.  We had a wonderful day!!!  The place is great and it is managed very well!


----------



## d4est

I am already thinking about our 2008 trip.  It is going to be a split between Sea World/Discovery Cove & Universal.  Probably 2 or 3 days at SW/DC & 4 days at Uni.

The price for the Day experience w/dolphin swim is $259--does that include the "all inclusive" package? 


All-Inclusive detail description 

30 minute Dolphin-swim session 
Snorkeling with thousands of tropical fish in the Coral Reef. 
Wading with the rays in the Ray Lagoon. 
Hand-feeding birds in the free flight Aviary. 
Relaxing in the Resort Pool and swimming along the Tropical River. 
Continental breakfast, sumptuous lunch, plus all snacks and beverages throughout the day. 
Snorkel gear, swim vest or wet suit, towels, lockers, sunscreen, beach chairs. 
All day self-parking. 
Complimentary photo portrait of you and your party as you enter Discovery Cove. 
Admission to either SeaWorld Orlando or Busch Gardens Tampa Bay* for seven consecutive days. Or a combination pass with admission to both parks for 14 consecutive days for $30 more.

I am repeating myself, lol, still looking/hoping for an answer.


----------



## mrsklamc

Yes, that's what's included. Sorry, I thought I had answered that already!


----------



## d4est

Beautiful!  Thank you very much!


----------



## eeyoreforever

We are planning on going in June and I am wondering about the photos they take.  Do they take serveral shots of you to choose from or to they take one picture per person?  Anyone know the current price of photos?  Also, if you take your own photos (I am not swimming with the dolphins - just my dd's), are you close enough to get some good pictures?

Thanks for any info - I am still having a really hard time justifying the cost of this and am trying to figure out if I'm gonna pay another arm and leg for pictures.


----------



## DiscoverUSF

Discover Cove offers one photo as a group which is included in the cost, or at least they did last year. They take individual photos of your party kissing a dolphin. In the bird area, their are photographers taking photos of you if the birds land on you. Yeah, they get a bit pricey. But we still bought 5 of them, and got the free one because it was they were great photos and it was a great day to remember.

You can bring your own camera (get a disposable water-proof one) but you can not bring it into the dolphin lagoon. You can take pictures from the shore. If you bring your own camera, get a locker to put it away at times so it won't get wet. A good zoom can get you some good photos. 

Remember, they take the photos anyway. So you can see them before you buy. If you like one enough, it may be worth your purchase.

Despite the cost, the park is only so crowded, food, drinks and snacks are included. For our family of three we thought it was definately worth it.


----------



## HopperFan

eeyoreforever said:


> We are planning on going in June and I am wondering about the photos they take.  Do they take serveral shots of you to choose from or to they take one picture per person?  Anyone know the current price of photos?  Also, if you take your own photos (I am not swimming with the dolphins - just my dd's), are you close enough to get some good pictures?
> 
> Thanks for any info - I am still having a really hard time justifying the cost of this and am trying to figure out if I'm gonna pay another arm and leg for pictures.



We did not swim with dolphins. I had about 4 water cameras that I kept with me in reef area and lazy river.  A couple disposables to take beach etc pictures.  Got some great shots and it was a very cloudy (rain at times) day.  I bought one photo they took of us on the lazy river....the one they took for free when we entered was terrible.


----------



## SharonLowe

When my DD and I went last October, I was really disappointed with the photos and DVD.  We still bought some but they were pretty horrible!  I'll see if I can find how much we paid for them.  There will be a number to choose from for each person but not a ton.  We had way better ones done last year in Mexico.

If someone has a good zoom, they should be able to get decent shots.  You will have to figure the best place to shoot from though.


----------



## Hollybh

We went to DC this past December before going on a cruise. This was the absolute best day we have ever had as a family. I cannot recoomend it any higher. DEfinately worth every penny. My husband was worried that it was too expensive. He later said it was very worth it. Definately buy the video and pictures, very pricey, over 100 dollars for the video package. But it is sooo worth it to have that memory to watch when you get home and years to come.


----------



## mhcueball2

A lot of great info here.

How long were you in with the dolphins (the full 30 minutes)?  And did everyone just get a kiss and a 'dorsal/fin pull'?  

We are also going to Jamaica, but want to avoid the 4 hour round-trip to get to the dolphin cove.


----------



## Hollybh

The Dolphin swim is at least 30 minutes and you are in contact with the dolphin all of that time. We spent a lot of time petting Lester before our actual swim. We kissed and fed him. VERY VERY worth every penny. I havent heard anyone say otherwise. I just love this place.


----------



## MouseGirl

I completely agree with hollybh's endorsement of DC.  We visited on March 10 and our family is still talking about it.  It honestly was the best experience we have had out of our many holidays together.  The dolphin swim is amazing, but the rest of the day was too...from start to finish.  We couldn't believe how quickly the time went!  Our dolphin swim was mid-morning, so we had time to get oriented, have a bite to eat and check out the park a bit first. Everything is so well organized, high-quality, and the staff are so friendly and helpful. We were very impressed with it.  The dolphin swim was outstanding, as was the interaction over the whole half-hour with our dolphin, Diego. We had a delicious lunch afterwards, then snorkelled and swam together for hours, visited the bird aviary and just relaxed. It was time to head home before we knew it...

Can't recommend it highly enough!


----------



## budbeerlady

Food, food, food... Is there a list anywhere of what is offered? DD is kinda picky (loves her chicken strips, can tolerate a burger if she has to ) and I am a vegetarian so I was curious as to what food is available? 

Thanks!


----------



## HopperFan

budbeerlady said:


> Food, food, food... Is there a list anywhere of what is offered? DD is kinda picky (loves her chicken strips, can tolerate a burger if she has to ) and I am a vegetarian so I was curious as to what food is available?
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1372504


----------



## SharonLowe

budbeerlady said:


> Food, food, food... Is there a list anywhere of what is offered? DD is kinda picky (loves her chicken strips, can tolerate a burger if she has to ) and I am a vegetarian so I was curious as to what food is available?
> 
> Thanks!



they have vegetarian options available but if you have special needs/allergies, make sure you let them know in advance.  I'm vegetarian and allergic to all dairy products and they were able to accomodate me.


----------



## budbeerlady

Wow, thanks for the fast help on the food info!


----------



## WDW Princess

I am taking my DH for his B-day to DC in September 07 and have purchased a standard birthday package.  When a dolphin pushes out the happy birthday sign, does anybody videotape this?  I am quite sure we are going to buy the video but want to make sure that we are in it at least at the most important moments.  

Also, a b-day cake is included in the package  how does this all work?  Do they bring it out to the birthday boy/girl or do they just slap a piece of it on your plate?

I know its been talked about many times, but if I am not a good swimmer, is swim vest enough to allow me to float?   I mean to not having to kick and just hang vertically in the water?..  I know its a ridiculous question, especially from a person who lives by the beach !!


----------



## Hollybh

I do not know the answer to the birthday questions but I'm sure if you call, they can tell you. I know that they do video tape your entire dolphin experience even without a birthday so Im SURE they will for something that special. What a great idea! Have a great trip!!


----------



## Kath2003

WDW Princess said:


> I know its been talked about many times, but if I am not a good swimmer, is swim vest enough to allow me to float?   I mean to not having to kick and just hang vertically in the water?..  I know its a ridiculous question, especially from a person who lives by the beach !!



For the most part, when you're with the dolphins, you're in the shallows. You go out "deep" once - but you don't have to, they'll give you a "shallow ride" if you prefer. The water is very salty so floating is easy and the vest helps. There is a trainer in the water with you when you're with the dolphins who will help you if you need it.

In the other areas, I'm afraid you will have to keep yourself afloat.


----------



## DisGal520

FLParadisevilla said:


> Discovery Cove was worth every penny that it cost and then some!!
> Here is a slide show of our trip.
> http://www.flash-slide-show.com/share/flash_album_1/2006-09-09/{83299179-E356-4F76-B455-62C7D2D96A0F}.swf



hi there fellow Marylander,

would love to see the slide show but when I post it to web browser, get a 'page cannot be displayed'.

Can you post some pix?


thanks
DisGal


----------



## Arielbabe104

hey this place is the best went when i was 8 i will never forget it! the name of our dolphin was rascal! the  most memorable part when i got to kiss the dolphin! i really do recomend it!


----------



## sbp59

These boards helped a tremendous lot...thanks for all the great info...it is just a perfect day and the staff goes out of their way to be so accommodating that sometimes I did a double take. We arrived by 8:15, stood in line about 15 minutes and then off to the entry speech, lockers, wetsuits, vests and hung around until our kids dolphin swim at 9:45. So many on here suggest the wetsuits but it was so hot that most people got the vests for the day. I got a wetsuit and it helped me get in the water to snorkel really fast -- but the rest of the time it was hot. I could have switched to the vest but just kept it on and my family didn't complain about the vests  at all. They had the smallest dolphin Nate but we got a family picture with Capricorn. We got the photo CD with pictures for $143 with tax and glad we did that because now the pictures are all uploaded at home.

The food was fabulous and plentiful - new things to try - the snorkeling was fantastic and loved the lazy river. The aviary was ok - the guides seem to be catering to the little kids when we were there (don't forget that teens still like attention too!) but we just got back in the water. Taking pictures along the river and the mini cave was great. We were done by 3 but waited to get some pictures from the stingray lagoon swim so by 4:30 we were back in the parking lot and on our way back home.

It took 3 years to convince my husband to make this trip/day and now we are all glad we did. It is worth every penny (and yes, they take a lot of them!) - but it is a special day for the entire family. The grounds are lush and very easy to get around. And yes, someday we will return!


----------



## DisGal520

sbp59 said:


> These boards helped a tremendous lot...thanks for all the great info...it is just a perfect day and the staff goes out of their way to be so accommodating that sometimes I did a double take. We arrived by 8:15, stood in line about 15 minutes and then off to the entry speech, lockers, wetsuits, vests and hung around until our kids dolphin swim at 9:45.. We got the photo CD with pictures for $143 with tax and glad we did that because now the pictures are all uploaded at home.
> 
> The food was fabulous and plentiful - new things to try - the snorkeling was fantastic and loved the lazy river. The aviary was ok - We were done by 3 but waited to get some pictures from the stingray lagoon swim so by 4:30 we were back in the parking lot and on our way back home.QUOTE]
> 
> When I phoned them this week I asked if they picked people up at local hotels to bring to DC for the swim package.  (We won't have a car).  DC said *no* they do not do that.  I read somewhere - maybe on this board - that DC did come pick them up.  Anyone know about this from a recent trip?
> 
> Second question for you all - if you do the early swim with dolphins and then do not do snorkeling, can you shower and change back into street clothes to finish walking around the place???  We don't want to spend rest of day in wetsuits.
> 
> thanks
> DisGal


----------



## louey

I am not sure about Discovery picking you up, but your hotel would probably take you? Or  you can always take a taxi, I don't believe it it too expensive, I have read on here that some people will take a cab throughout the parks maybe to get to a dinner etc...

After your done swimming with the dolphins and snorkeling you can shower and change anytime you want.  We stayed in snorkeling and swimming a pretty long time after our swim with the dolphin it is so much fun.  

Enjoy! it is a wonderful place, I am so glad we went there.


----------



## DisGal520

louey - thanks for the fast reply.

We will be on Disney property, and Disney said no they don't take you to _anything _SeaWorld.  Makes sense of course.  Disney sugested taxi. 

Two years ago we stayed at Universal's Royal Pacific Hotel and they had a once -per-day free motorcoach to SeaWorld.  I recall that was a very long bus ride - about an hour.  Unfortunately we did not think to book the DC during that stay.


thanks
DisGal


----------



## sbp59

We saw quite a few guests being dropped off by taxi, one by limo and the parking lot was not full. Remember, they do serve a continental breakfast - mostly pastries - so get there early. I would imagine some hotels might offer a shuttle service but couldn't see Disney doing that!

Flexibility is key in this park. You can change as many times as you want and swap out vests and wetsuits all day long - so if you don't want to snorkel then you can change back into clothes. There isn't a lot to walk around -- except for the aviary - and past main pool, snorkel area and stingrays. My husband just liked sitting at the snack bars and getting the "free" beer. They also had new slushie type juice packets that I hadn't seen before and plenty of snacks and soft pretzels. He compared it to a cruise as the food was good and plentiful and since you don't have to have $ on you, the lines, but there weren't any, move fast.

It's a day you won't regret. My dd wants to create poster-sized pictures from several of the photos with the dolphins as they are extremely good quality and not to be missed. We are taking the one picture of my son and putting it in his dedication page for his senior yearbook. Too bad -- our day is over!


----------



## Kath2003

You can get the 50 Lynx bus from the TTC for $1.50 - takes about 15 minutes, drops you off at Sea World. From there, Discovery Cove offer a free shuttle which takes 2 minutes  Much cheaper than a cab.


----------



## DisGal520

Kath2003 said:


> You can get the 51 Lynx bus from the TTC for $1.50 - takes about 15 minutes, drops you off at Sea World. From there, Discovery Cove offer a free shuttle which takes 2 minutes  Much cheaper than a cab.



wow - this is wonderful news.  I'll have to pay closer attention to the Lynx bus stops at the TCC.  Do you know if there are bus schedules posted there?

DisGal


----------



## Kath2003

DisGal520 said:


> wow - this is wonderful news.  I'll have to pay closer attention to the Lynx bus stops at the TCC.  Do you know if there are bus schedules posted there?



A CM gave us a copy. They're every half an hour. You can check them out at www.golynx.com - timetable for that bus is here (you're going to Sea Harbor Drive)

Also I lied, it's the *50* bus (the 51 doesn't go to the TTC!).

Kids are 75cents btw


----------



## DisGal520

thanks again!   Everyone on these boards is so helpful.

DisGal.


----------



## rluey29

We are visiting DC next summer and are taking our DS8 and DS1. My oldest son and I will be doing the dolphin swim while wife watches the baby. Afterwards, is the baby allowed to float with us in the lazy river? Do they have lifejackets that are small enough? Is he allowed in the aviary?

This is our first time there so any tips would be appreciated!

Also, do you get to pick the time of your dolphin swim?


----------



## dpwright

you do not get to pick your time with the dolphins, but the first ones in the gates in the morning get the first times, so show up early.
we were there just about a year ago.  it was not cheap, but it was one of those things you need to do once in your life.  It was a fantastic day.  About $250 per person when we went.  But the buffet lunch came with it, unlimited snacks and drinks all day, the dolphin swim, manta pool, regular pool (so warm it was like a bathtub), the lazy river, the aviary, all your snorkeling equipment, etc.  It's a must do for everyone at least once.  
The dolphin swim water was much colder but bearable. 
you can also get an option that comes with free entry to sea world that week.  We spent most of the day at discovery cove then by late afternoon, 5:00 ish, headed over to sea world for the rest of the day after we changed our clothes.  Fantastic.


----------



## DisGal520

Reading this made me think to ask a question.  If there is heavy rain on the appointed day, do they have an indoor dolphin area where they can still go on with the interaction and swim?

Sometimes vacations are so tightly planned that it may not be possible to go on a different day if there is a stormy day on our appointed day.  Does anyone know?


DisGal


----------



## Gailie

Just got back from Discovery Cove - my 9 year old thought she was in heaven.  It is absolutely beautiful, our time with the dolphins was absolutely wonderful.  The whole day was great, dolphins, swimming with the stingrays, snorkleing in the coral reef, the aviary with all the birds, the pool, etc. etc.  I would go again tomorrow if I could !


----------



## JohnnySharp2

DisGal520 said:


> Reading this made me think to ask a question.  If there is heavy rain on the appointed day, do they have an indoor dolphin area where they can still go on with the interaction and swim?
> 
> Sometimes vacations are so tightly planned that it may not be possible to go on a different day if there is a stormy day on our appointed day.  Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> DisGal



We last went in March 2005 and our swim was delayed by a thunderstorm, we all were just asked to sit inside and we had a video and breifing on dolphins/conservation etc

If there is heavy rain or a storm, the swims are stopped and they start again once the weather has cleared.


----------



## muffinman71xx

I went in October 2005. It was okay. the best parts were not the dolphin swim.

DC says the swim is 90 minutes, but the actual time in the water is about 30. you sit in with a group of about 15 and watch a video about how wonderful DC is and the dolphin swim will be. then you break into groups of 5 with your trainer and head to the lagoon. you walk out into the water so you are on a underwater rocky ledge waist deep, and the dolphin is in the deeper part. I had "lemon lips" for a dolphin. the dolphin lay in the water, so we could learn about dolphins. the trainer did various hand motions and then each one of us did the motion individually and the dolphin did the trick. the final part we walked out a bit further and then swam about 10 feet into the deep part of the lagoon. the dolphin then came under me and I grabbed his side fin to be tugged the 20 feet back to the group. 

it was neat, but I had a sense of 'is that it?' afterwards. Everything in the commercial, does not happen with the guests. it is merely to make you think you will. 

of course, there are photographers and videographers covering your every move. we went to the photo building. the videos were completely out of my financial reach, so I opted for the pics.  most of them were great. I ended up with a CD of ten pics for about $100. a jail rape would have been more less painful. at least they put on the cd some pics of the park, dolphins, and birds. 

lunch was halfway decent and good portions. there was a steel drum band playing while I ate. 

the 'lazy river' snorkeling part was a complete waste. there is HUGE lagoon that is about 2 feet deep. wasted space since you could not swim or even float in it. I walked through it all to get to the deeper part of the 'river'. there was nothing exciting, you just floated pushed by the gentle current looking at the concrete bottom. at the places where the it was shallow, you had a walk or face a nasty scraping on your chest and stomach.

the bird sanctuary was my favorite. lots of beautiful birds. an attendant gave out small cups of foods. the birds landed right on my shoulder, arm, and hand to eat. it was incredible.

the stingray lagoon was okay. you could walk amongst them. you cannot leave your feet or be spoken to by the attendants about the 'no swimming or floating' rule. 

the coral reef was incredible. lots of color and tons of fish. there were sting rays the size of my rental car. the only complaint was that the face mask was hard to get a good seal on my face. it kept fogging and then leaking water. every so often I had to tread water, empty mask, unfog it, and then put it back on. 

of course, the other cool part of the DC was the 7 days admission to SW. I went for 2 days after DC. 

so, overall. it was pretty good.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

We did DC on Dec 1, 2007.
There was DH, myself, DD9 and our 10 month old baby.
DD9 was the only one to do the dolphin swim as it is expensive.
We were able to be quite close to her and watch and listen to her experience.  After he swim we asked the photographer to take a couple of pictures of our whole family with a dolphin....that way the baby could be included!
We did not buy the CD of pictures but we did buy a basic package and spent about $60 total.
Breakfast was okay...lots of carbs such a pastries etc.  Lunch was good.  Snacks are provided throughout the day as was beer which made DH happy.
The ray lagoon, the coral reef, and the aviary are all very cool and we loved them all.  The "beach" was nice too and the water was warm.
I am not sure if we would do it again because it was expensive but it was a great day.  I would tell others to go if they can afford it.
We did go to Seaworld the next day as admission was free with our DC passes.  We were there for 4 hours and saw the Shamu Believe show.  It was okay but I expected a lot more from the show and the park in general.  I am glad we did not buy passes to go to Seaworld as I would have felt ripped off.


----------



## momtotwoteens

KiKi Mouse- Was the resort pool warm enough to get in without wetsuits? We have reservations at DC on Dec. 17th, but I'm waiting until the last minute and checking the weather because I am going to change our reservation to the warmest day that we are in Orlando. How were the crowds? I'm hoping they're not bad since it's colder now.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

Yes the resort pool was warm enough.  I am a person who can't handle the cold and I found the pool nice.  The pools with the fish/rays/dolphins are cooler for the animals.
The resort pool was warm enough for our 10 month old baby.

If anybody is going with a baby I highly suggest you ask for one of their beach strollers.  It has big wheels and you can push it through the sand easily.


----------



## LegoJediMom

Anyone know how imperative it is to arrive early? Our son sleeps until 7:30 usually and I don't want to wake him early if I don't have too since we'll be going to bed late. A later swim time isn't a huge deal for us. DC is all we have planned for the day. So if that's the only consequence of showing up at 9 ish, I'll take it.

Thanks!


----------



## Gailie

The earlier you arrive, the earlier your Dolphin swim, that's all.  We arrived at 8:00, our swim was at 9:30.  I kinda wish we had asked for a later morning swim at it was chilly in the water at 9:30.  Don't worry about stuff to do while waiting for your dolphin swim, the Aviary is a hoot and the ray pool was absolutely fabulous.  Do it all !!


----------



## hahmood

We are going to be at WDW in March.  We have been to the Cayman Islands with our DS9 a couple times where he snorkels and he has been to stingray city (he loves it!) a couple times to swim with the rays (we are going again in June - Godparents have a condo there), so would it be worth it for us $$$ to take a day to go to DC with a dolphin encounter?


----------



## airhead

We were there July 4,2004,and are returning July 4,2008! This place IMO,is the best place to spend any day but especially the 4th. With limited admittance(1000 people/day)I'm not worried about it being so crowded you can't move. The staff is so nice and they really make you feel welcomed. Its just an awesome experience! We can't wait to get there!!!


----------



## GrumpyMom

We just went in January and although we started the day at around 47 degs and the high was in the high 50's low 60's it was still the most memoral and relaxing day of our trip definately worth every penny. I'm sure it will be perfect no matter the temperature. Just remember to take off the top part of your wetsuit and dry off and you will stay warmer.
They did tell us this but I didn't see alot of people doing it. It really does work. And by listening to the podcast and Julie's recommendation to visit the aviary first I can only tell you that we literally covered in birds within minutes of entering whereas later in the day we went back and they just weren't as interested in us.


----------



## holcomb-mania

I'm planning a June09 trip (stop laughing!), and I called today with a few questions.

It's not shown on the web-site, but "all-inclusive" includes free Anheuser-Busch products. 

I was leery of the cost, but after reading this thread and calling Valerie, I think I would be stupid to not do this next year.

Also, I asked about the cabanas (they are under refurb now).  She said they were $150-$175 for the day.  Has anyone gotten a cabana?  Was it worth it or even necessary?


----------



## craigs bride

ok i would like to buy a ticket for my other half as a wedding present when we get married in 2009.........do i need to buy tickets for us all even though we wont be swimming with the dolphins ourselfs

how much are the tickets and what else is included if you dont swim with the dolphins 

i know that these questions have most probably been answered already so please bear with me 

many thanks Michelina


----------



## darrellynn

HELLO WE ARE TAKEING OUR GRANDDAUGHTER FOR HER 10TH BIRTHDAY ON OCT 28 2008, I HOPE SHE LOVES IT AT DISCOVERY COVE WE ARE DOING THE BIRTHDAY PKG FOR HER. I AM OLD AND FAT SO WHEN SITTING ON THE SAND I PRAY THE LITTLE KIDS DONT TRY TO ROLL THE WHALE BACK INTO THE WATER TO SAVE IT. BUT I THINK IT WILL BE FUN TO TURN 10 IN DISCOVERY COVE... THANKS MISSOURI


----------



## DixieDolphin

Ah, Discovery Cove.  How I love thee!

I've been as a guest about seven times.  First time was opening day in 2000.  I'd been a Sea World passholder for years and the hype-inducing packets they kept sending me were driving me mad with excitement!  I went by myself, but had an amazing time.  It was, without doubt, the best visit I had.  That was back when the dolphin swim had more deep-water interaction than it does now.  Dorsal tows and such.. it was much better then, if you ask me.  It still didn't compare to the far more involved experiences I'd had at other facilities (like Theater of the Sea in the Keys), but it was a lovely time!  I can't recall which dolphin I swam with that time, but I still have the photo in my box-o-Sea World stuff.

Next time was in 2003, right after I'd moved back to Orlando after a three year run living on the coast.  Although the swim portion had been reduced and was less satisfying, other parts of the park had been improved upon and expanded.  The aviary was much better than the first run through, for instance.  I was a little miffed by the whole dolphin-photo-BUY-BUY-BUY setup after the swim (I don't recall it being quite so pushy in 2000), but it was only a minor annoyance.

Later that year, I got a job working at the park as a photographer (yes, I was one of those waterlogged souls in the Ray Pool, Aviary, and by the waterfall!)  Loved every minute of the job.. which was, undoubtedly, the most enjoyable job I've ever had, but unfortunately couldn't keep it long once the winter hit and hours were cut back to a point where I couldn't pay my bills.

But, I did end up with quite a few comp tickets which I used for several solo trips, a trip taking my much younger sister (11 years younger, to be precise), and one taking my longterm boyfriend before he left Florida for Seattle.

I didn't do the dolphin swim on all my trips there, as that wasn't covered by the comp tickets at the time (not sure what the policy is now)... but the most memorable time was when I swam with CJ, the Bottlenose / Common Dolphin hybrid.  The little rascal tried to bite me, but he was still very endearing.  And hey, after being kicked by horses, bit by dogs, and attacked by fish... it's nothing one doesn't expect when it comes to animals. 

I haven't been back since 2004 and I'm itching to go again.  I love the relaxed nature of the park, the amazing landscaping, the quiet laziness, and.. above all.. the incredibly high standard of customer service.  If only all parks were that way!

The price has jumped considerably since the last time I went, but I also hear that now you get free food and drinks throughout the whole day.  (When I last went, you had ONE shot at Laguna Grill.. and anything from the snack bars or other drinks were extra!)  That sounds like a sweet deal and I was pleased to hear that bit of news!

So, when the extra cash presents itself, I'll be back again... hopefully later this year.

Just sharing my little tale. =)


----------



## xmas16

Just booked for next january, yes I did it early but it is during a holiday time MLK day and could not miss out. It is VERY EXPENSIVE , $279.00 each for my wife and  8yo daughter. If anyone can suggest any ways to save I am really listening. I'm hoping that after they do it the money thing will not be an issue.

Steve


----------



## frogh8er

I went last year with my family - age ranges 42 years to three months- and we had the most amazing day. 

I was not really interested in going, but went because the others in our party really wanted to. I was so glad I did. There was enough to do so as not to be bored. The dolphin encounter left me truly in awe. The staff are so friendly and helpful and cant do enough for you. I wear glasses, and they gave me a prescription mask so i could see without them - and there is a lot to see!

The food was the biggest surprise of all. You can eat all day if you want, and the food is very superior in quality, with even lobster on the menu.

I'm already looking forward to the next time I can go. Even my 3 month old daughter loved the warm water in the resort pool, so much she fell asleep in it!

Go and love it!


----------



## heatherbabydoll1

We have booked to go for the first time on dec 19. We are truely excited about it but I still have a few questions?

Does anyone have or know the updated video and picture prices? I budget for everything on the trip and I want to make sure I have enough alot for that.

What do they serve recently for lunch? My boys are picky eaters and eat alot? Also what are some of the snacks? Is it just chips or is there pretzels ect.

I saw beer is included is there anyother adult beverages included? I don't care for beer but I like sweet things.

With the stingray lagoon can my family kneel or sit down to interact with the rays. We are bigger people and bending over sometimes can be a challenge.

Can we have a wet suit and a a vest at the same time? I like the fact that my son can wear a wet suit to keep him warm and help keep the sun off but he is not a strong swimmer and I would like him to have a vest on too. Will that be possible.

Being that we are larger people should we plan on buying extra sunscreen? We are very fair skinned and usually wear coperton sport waterproof/sweat proof 30+ and waterparks all day!

Thank you for your help! 
Heather


----------



## wysbcc

Hi ya
I sent DC an email regarding the pic/dvd package prices and they responded very quickly, but I can't find the email 

Anyway, I remember discussing it with the wife and we have agreed a budget of $200, that should cover the cd full of pics, the dvd and a couple of prints if I remember rightly. 


With regards to the sunscreen, as far as I'm aware, you will get complimentary sunscreen and you can buy more if you need some, but you can't take your own with you in case it harms the dolphins. 



We are going on the 31st August, will be able to answer the rest of your questions after then, or why don't you just give them a call? They are very friendly. I called them today to add the ultimate parking package to my reservation as apparently you can't do it at the seaworld parking booths.


----------



## wysbcc

I found the email, so here are the latest pic/dvd prices :
The photo package prices and individual prices are:

Adventure Package-:$139/ $148.04 (with tax)
(5) 6 x 8 Prints
(2) Key chains w/ choice of print
(1) Digital Photo CD

Basic Package- $59/ $62.86 (with tax)
(3) 6 x 8 Prints
(2) Key chains w/ choice of print

Additional Items	    With package    / With Tax   or	A la carte   /With Tax
4 x 6 and Wallets		$10		 $10.65	       $20	$21.13
6 x 8 Print			$10		  $10.65	       $20	$21.13
16 x 24 Poster		$25		 $26.63	       $35	$37.28
24 x 36 Poster		$35		 $37.28	       $45	$47.93
Interactive DVD		$50		  $53.25	       $75	$79.88
Digital Photo CD		$75		 $79.88                  $125	$133.13

* All prices are in USD.


----------



## heatherbabydoll1

I can't wait to hear back from you in your report! Please anything you can find out from any of my questions would be great! We have never been and can't wait to go but are wanting to know about as many details as we can get! Thank you again! I hope the surprise works out for your kids. last year we surprised my son with the Laua for his birthday and it was great he thought we where leaving the park when I made him put his hat over his face and then we had him open his eyes when they put the lai around his neck it was awsome! Good Luck!!!!
Can't wait for pics and report enjoy!!!!!
Heather


----------



## cesariofamily

The trip was awsome and worth every penny.   I will post a portion of my trip below.  One word of caution.   Most of the water is very deep.   Life vests are available.   We spent the entire day swiming in deep water and I would be uncomfortable with a child that is not a strong swimmer and confident in the water.   Imagine someone clinging to you most of the day.   I hope you have a magical vacation. 

Also here is my report,
Players,
Myself 32 and my daughter 14, my friend 30 something and her daughter 17.

Discovery Cove is owned by Sea World and has exclusive animal interaction including a swim with dolphins.   The large price tag includes, breakfast, lunch, snacks, beverages, beer, snorkel equipment, lockers, sun lotion, shampoo and towels.   Only 1,200 people are admitted on any given day so unlike other parks there are no crowds or long lines.   We got to Discovery Cove around 8:30.   It was an easy drive and easy to find.     The lobby was cool and a trainer had a sloth we were allowed to pet on the back.   It had a cute little face but not real active.   We went to the desk and got our pictures taken and a lanyard.   We were assigned our Dolphin swim time and head off for a tour.   After the tour we went for our included breakfast.   We had a nice meal of pastries, juice, milk and tea.   Then we got our lockers, vest and snorkel gear.   We were so excited and we headed over to the fish.   It took us a little while to figure to the snorkeling.   We never did figure out how to laugh underwater.  After a bit Elizabeth wanted prescription goggles so we went and got her a pair from customer service.   She tried several pairs and in the end got a strong set.   She was able to see very well in the water and I was pleased that she could enjoy the experience.   She was allowed to wear her glasses in with the dolphins.    This was my first experience with snorkeling.  It was a huge tank with rock formations and I think it was about 20 feet deep.    The entire tank was connected but the rock formations kept it from feeling like one big pool.   It had the feeling of small lagoons.   In some sections you could look into the rocks and see sharks swimming.   The time flew by as we swam and swam with the fish.   It was so quiet and relaxed when your head was underwater.   The tank also had huge manta rays.   I think the manta rays are as big as a compact car.   There were also sting rays swimming around.   They look so graceful in the water like they have wings and are flying.    They also had a much less deep tank where you could touch the sting rays.   It was a little challenging to touch the rays they have learned to avoid the tourists.   When you did get one they felt like slippery rubber.  We took a break from swimming and went to lunch.   We had a beautiful lunch in a lush tropical setting to the sound of a steel drum band.   The Elizabeths had salmon and Mary Beth and I had a roasted chicken.   I also had vegetables and mashed potatoes.   The Elizabeths got a side of Macaroni and cheese that I sampled.   I also took a small Caesar salad that was very yummy.   Everyone had a dessert.   Elizabeth had cheesecake and I had key lime pie.  After lunch we went over to the aviary to let our food digest.  I am afraid of birds and I was very nervous.   The birds are in 3 smallish areas all connected by doors.   When you enter you can pick up small cups like plastic ramekins and feed the birds from it.   The first set of birds we meet were large white birds with black markings around their eyes.   Two landed on Mary Beths arms and one on her head.   He liked her head and wanted to stay.   I was getting so worried about her that we got a worker but then the bird flew away.   Mary Beths head did hurt from the bird and it felt like small cuts.  We headed off to a smaller room and robin sized birds were hoping onto Elizabeths and Mary Beths cups and hands and happily ate out of the cup.   I held the cameras and took pictures.   We also took a spin through the lazy river.   It goes through the aviary and I saw some very pretty birds up in the trees.   I much prefer them up in the trees.   I was surprised by the lazy river because at points it was 8 feet deep and at different points it was only 3 feet deep.   Also to enter and exit the aviary section there is a strong waterfall to keep the birds in/out.   We got drenched going through those areas.    We decided to spend another hour snorkeling before our dolphin adventure.   Since no jewelry is allowed time is hard to keep track of and we asked the lifeguard the time about 4 times.   Discovery Cove should add a big clock on the beach.   We went to our cabana and signed our liability waivers and watched a video.   We were assigned to the D group.   We were a group of four and we were joined by two groups of two.  A mother and daughter from the UK and a couple from Scotland.   There were a lot of people at Discovery cove with accents or speaking a foreign language.   We headed down to the water and meet Gary our Dolphins trainer.   Next we meet the star of the day Coral.   Coral was 8 years old and was born at Discovery Cove.   Her mother Jen was captured in the wild and brought to Discovery Cove.   I asked if they did a lot of breading there and I was told the Dolphins bred themselves.   As soon as we were introduced to Coral we were lined up and allowed to touch her from behind her blow hole.   She felt rubbery like the sting rays but not as slick and she felt very solid.   Pretty quickly after touching Coral we were each allowed to give her a kiss and a squeeze.   Coral seemed to like the attention and the plentiful fish.   As we kissed and hugged they took pictures in the water but a good bit away from our group very unobtrusive.   They must have a powerful lens because the pictures turned out like they were standing beside us.   They gave us each a turn individually then took pictures in groups. Our group of four got pictures of all four and one of each mother daughter set.   They asked if we wanted more and the Elizabeths wanted a picture together.   I never felt rushed and we were encouraged to ask questions and take more pictures.   They then talked some about Dolphins.   It was interesting to learn that dolphins are born with hair around their mouth that helps to alert their mothers when they want to nurse.   As they grow out of nursing the hair falls out.   Coral did some clever tricks, waving hello, signing in her best Dolphin voice and splashing us with her tail.   Then we headed out two at time to the deep water.   Elizabeths went first.   Mary Beth and I went second.   Mary Beth went first so that I could watch her.   I was worried that it would be hard to hold on or that the Dolphin would go real fast.  It was fairly easy to get a hold on the Dolphin and it was a smooth gentle ride.   It was a very different experience.   After each group took a turn they had all the Dolphins jump out of the water.  It was very neat to see all 4 dolphins jumping together.   It was the first time during our swim that I had paid much attention to the other 3 groups and their dolphins.   We were reluctant to leave Coral but they had us point back to the deep water and Coral took off without even a flip of the flipper.   We went back and enjoyed some more snorkeling.   We decided to get out around 4:15 so we could enjoy the locker room stocked with Crabtree and Evelyn products.   I particularly wanted a nice hot shower without interruption.   The first locker room was packed but the second one was empty and we did indulge in a long shower.    Smelling good we wandered out slowly and took more pictures.  Some of the dolphins were frolicking close to shore.   I asked a lifeguard if I made the hand gestures we learned if they would do tricks.   He said probably not it was their time off and they know the difference between work times and play time.    The dolphin did seem to be enjoying himself and gave us a cute show.   As we left we stopped at the photo store and picked up our pictures, photo CD and video.  The photo and video products have an additional cost.  The clerk was nice and gave us two extra key chains for the girls.   We also stopped at the gift shop and purchased discovery cove pins for our lanyards.


----------



## cesariofamily

Here are some photos from our recent trip.


----------



## Marjol

We went to Discovery Cove on may 6th and we both loved it. It was definately worth the money!

Here are some pics from our trip:


----------



## happylittlebirdie

Great pictures! Since I am working with Discovery Cove, I went a few weeks ago and had so much fun! I loved the dolphin swim and the aviary, the birds were so much fun, they have great personalities. During one of the dolphin swims i was watching from the beach, there was a marriage proposal! It was so special and cute. The dolphin swam up to the girl with a toy that said will you marry me - I teared up! It is a great park, I had the best experience!


----------



## msminniemouse

I was wondering what the resort pool was like?  Is that just like a regular swimming pool without fish?


----------



## happylittlebirdie

The resort pool is a freshwater pool with grottos and water falls and where you enter the Tropical River. There are no fish but it is fun to wear the snorkeling gear because there is decor on the bottom of the deeper areas. It is a fun area to practice your snorkeling, relax and see a lot of the park.


----------



## tay13

Hi, My husband gave me a day at Discovery Cove with a swim with the dolphin's last May, 08.  My 16 year old daughter also did the swim with me.  All I can say is it was wonderful!  If you do this, go ahead and buy the video.  It is well worth the money in my opinion.  The dolphin's were great, the only thing I wish is that our session lasted a little longer.  I would also try and schedule your swim as early as possible.  One other note, I am a diabetic.  The day before I walked miles and miles in Disney World.  I had huge blisters on the BOTTOM of one of my feet.  I was in a lot of discomfort.  I was asked by an employee at D.C. why I was limping.  I told them and they sent me to Discovery Cove's first aid building.  I told them what happened to me the day before at Disney and they were WONDERFUL!!!!! they washed my foot, put meds and a bandage on it, then gave me more bandage and meds to use later and did not charge me a penny! We are going back to Disney in March.  I just wish I could afford to swim with these beautiful creatures again.  But it won't happen this trip.  Anyway, Discovery Cove is a first class, wonderful break from the fast paced, crowed Orlando that we are all so used to. Also, if you are staying for a week or so at Disney, if you do decide to go to Discovery Cove try and schedule your day in the middle of your Disney trip.  It will be a Wonderful Break from the crowds!  I'm sure your 8 year old will treasure the memory forever! Have Fun!!


----------



## cshawley

What am amazing adventure!!!  Can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## Sonnet621

Hoping to make the trip to Discovery Cove this Easter and wanted to know best method of travel from WDW to DC if you don't have a car.  Are their any reasonable shuttles or car service and what the cost may be?


----------



## pixie08

Going in June for our second Anniversary...I couldn't be more excited.

Can anyone recommend an underwater camera for me to buy before I go? I had bought one once before but it took bad pics (did not use it at DC) TIA!

Sonnet- I think we are using Tiffany Town car- it is around $80 rt from AKL. Also there is a public bus from the TTC (the 50 I believe someone mentioned a few post back?)


----------



## maleficent_man

We're all booked up for 11 July this summer and can't wait!


----------



## PegIra

I don't know much about Discovery Cove.  Can you just do the Swim with the Dolphins and nothing else?

Thanks for any help,

Peggy


----------



## lpandorf

We'd like to do something different this year when we go to Florida.  We are spending most of the week at the beach, but have a free day or two in Orlando until we can get into the place at the beach.  I thought about going to Sea World (We've been to WDW the past 4 years)  DC looks great and thinking about doing a day at DC, as well.  I have a 9 year old DD, who is a decent swimmer and DS5.  He does not swim, but he is not afraid in the water and will put his head under and he tries to swim.  He loves fish and dolphins and will spend lots of time when we go to the aquarium just watching them all.  However, I'm concerned he's just too young, not tall enough for the water and not a swimmer for this type of experience?  

Should we wait a few years until he is older?  Would he be too young?   Anyone taken kids that young?  What was your experience?

Thanks!!


----------



## Gabrielsbigtrip

pixie08 said:


> Going in June for our second Anniversary...I couldn't be more excited.
> 
> Can anyone recommend an underwater camera for me to buy before I go? I had bought one once before but it took bad pics (did not use it at DC) TIA!
> 
> Sonnet- I think we are using Tiffany Town car- it is around $80 rt from AKL. Also there is a public bus from the TTC (the 50 I believe someone mentioned a few post back?)





http://www.rei.com/product/736148?siteId=cjIsd2x-it3792&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rei.com%2Fproduct%2F736148&PID=2946146&cm_mmc=CJ-_-Aff-_-2946146-_-10456937&AID=10456937

If the link doesn't work:  google GoPro Hero reloadable camera

My husband got this at Blizzard Beach and it is a pretty decent cheap one.

My profile picture is taken with it underwater at the WL

Anyway, you can reload it with film.   You have to make sure you don't get sand or dirt in the seal part or you have to clean it very well to make sure it stay waterproof.

Good luck.


----------



## Ross21

wysbcc said:


> The photo package prices and individual prices are:
> 
> Adventure Package-:$139/ $148.04 (with tax)
> (5) 6 x 8 Prints
> (2) Key chains w/ choice of print
> (1) Digital Photo CD
> 
> Basic Package- $59/ $62.86 (with tax)
> (3) 6 x 8 Prints
> (2) Key chains w/ choice of print
> .......





I am going to DC in about 2 weeks, first time there.   Does anyone know approximately how many pictures they take?  In other words.. <br> Is it worth the $150 for the Photo CD?  I am assuming there are more than 4-5 pictures that they will be taking...  

I apologize if this has been answered elsewhere.


----------



## pixie08

I am curious as well Ross. Hopefully someone can answer.


----------



## Dolphina

I think it depends on how much photos you've taken during the day. If you go and ask all the photographers around the park you may get a full cd...


----------



## jrbdad

It may be here -- if so, I apologize -- but, I'm thinking of taking my family to DC during our Christmas trip -- is it going to be too cold to enjoy it?

TIA


----------



## pixie08

jrbdad said:


> It may be here -- if so, I apologize -- but, I'm thinking of taking my family to DC during our Christmas trip -- is it going to be too cold to enjoy it?
> 
> TIA




I have been to Orlando in Dec and it is hit or miss but I have never been there when it is really cold. (aAlthough this Jan temps hit 55 during the day) but I know they will give you full wetsuits so you stay warm. If I were you I would research past dec avg temps.


----------



## jrbdad

Pixie08-
Thanks for the info - good advice!


----------



## cloggie68

We went to DC on April 27th and personally I think it was the best day of our (10 day) trip to Florida... unfortunately I can't post any pictures here.

DS1 was 6 and he did the dolphin swim and was at ease with Yoko (the dolphin) from the first moment in the water. Our youngest did not do the dolphin swim (he is 5, so too young) but he was allowed near the dolphin for a family photo. Everything was so great that day that we would LOVE to take the grandparents to DC this year (if a good discount comes up )


----------



## MinnieSummer

My DD just returned from her second summer camp at SeaWorld.  This year they spend an entire day at DC.  We have the most awesome picture of her kissing a dolphin.  It is wonderful.  She absolutely loved her day there and can't wait to go back.


----------



## pixie08

We went to Discovery Cove on June 22 for our 2nd anniversary...it was so amazing. The thing was great obviously the dolphin encounter was amazing but the whole park was just awesome...I have a few pics..i will see if i can post. We had the cutest and sweetest little dolphin (but she was still so strong) her name was Keyle.


----------



## pixie08

Here are a few (the underwater and bird aviary i still have to scan in becaus I used my underwater camera so not to ruin my digitals)..


----------



## pixie08

The Dolphin encounter....







dh and I...


----------



## Dolphina

wow, wonderful photos! i can't wait to go there!


----------



## bas71873

I have a friend who just took his family (6 people total) and he was very disappointed in the food offerings (I know, not the focus, but when you pay $299/person you'd want decent food since it is included).  He commented that  it was a continental breakfast and hot dogs for lunch.  Can anyone confirm?  I would be disappointed too seeing as I could get a hot dog anywhere.  I thought it was more of a nice buffet for lunch.  Considering taking DD next summer, but having hard time swallowing price!


----------



## dolphingirl47

The continental breakfast part is correct, but I cannot even recall seeing any hot dogs on the menu and we have been 6 times since our first visit in 2001. They do have a burger and chicken tenders, but also stuff like roasted chicken, grilled salmon, salads, stirfries,etc. I am not sure if they still do the Jambalaya, which was absolutely delicious. Gourmet food it is not, but the food has always been tasty and plentiful.

Corinna


----------



## pixie08

The breakfast part is correct..pastries, cereals, coffee, juice. It was basic but enough for us. I thought the lunch was great. I had grilled Salmon and DH had Chicken Jambalya. We had salad and dessert and you could even go back a second time lol! There was grilled chicken, cobb salad, salmon and yes burgers and chicken fingers. There were a few other things as well. Also all the snacks you care to have at the snack bars. It was not four star food but we did not expect that. Overall the food was great there was even a band playing. Really you are so interested in spending time in the river and snorkeling food is really one of the last things on the mind (even for DH who is ALL about his food).


----------



## kc7gr

PegIra said:


> I don't know much about Discovery Cove.  Can you just do the Swim with the Dolphins and nothing else?



DC's laughable version of a dolphin "swim" is an extra cost over basic admission, so the short answer is 'no.'

Myself, my wife, and two friends were there in 2002. Honestly, the aviary was far more worthwhile for all of us than the overpriced dolphin "experience." In fact, I consider DC's aviary to be a near-perfect model of The Right Way to do one.

I've posted my own review of DC on TripAdvisor.com. You should be able to find it pretty easily. Just look for one titled "Go for the aviary and river swim, don't bother with the dolphin 'experience.'"

If quality time with dolphins is something you value, and you cannot make it to Mexico or other Caribbean locations, I would recommend you go further south, to the Keys, and check out the Dolphin Research Center and/or Theater of the Sea (Grassy Key & Islamorada, respectively). I think you'll get a much better experience at a significantly lower price.

Now, if you're into birds, DC is a fantastic and worthwhile stop. ;-)

Happy travels.


----------



## joy2themouse

WOW!  Can you tell me more about your special cruise ??!!!


 12/2009 RCCL Oasis of the Seas (inagurual)

Thanks!


----------



## joy2themouse

ivanova said:


> BCV4us
> 
> WOW! Can you tell me more about your special cruise ??!!!
> 
> 
> 12/2009 RCCL Oasis of the Seas (inagurual)
> 
> Thanks!
> __________________
> 
> joy2themouse


----------



## bmurr33

There are apparently mixed reviews about DC on these, and other forums, but even though the price is a little hefty, it is worth it, here is my story for anyone who is interested. My wife loves dolphins, and on every vacation we have ever gone on that there was some type of dolphin encounter, we just never got around to doing it. So, when I was thinking about a creative way to propose to her, something made me call DC and see if there was some type of package for that tyoe of thing. Well, luckily enough for me there was. Here is how it goes.....

We showed up in the morning and checked in. At check in, the woman took the ring on the sly, and gave us the time of our dolphion swim which was 10:00am. So basically, I had to be cool calm and collective for the next two hours to not let on what was happening. 

So, at 10:00 we go for the dolphin swim, my wife, then fiance, was like a little kid she was so excited. Little did she know what was about to happen. We were actually lucky that day, because we got to swim with the dolphin and the dolphins baby! Once the main portion of the swim was over, the Dolphin trainer called out for a volunteer to do a special trick with the dolphin (his name was Lester). So they pick my wife (obviously) and made her do some type of hand signal. The hand signal caused Lester to go screaming off at full speed around the back of a jetty out of sight. after a few seconds, the trainer makes my wife splash the water twice, and Lester come screaming around the jetty towards her with something in his mouth. When the dolphin stopped in front of my wife, gave her a white buoy on it that had the date on it and siad "will you marry me?" I was warned earlier that the trainers had never seen anyone understand what was happening instantly, but it would click after a second or two. Well, this case was no different. She looked at the buoy, and she started laughing thinking that it was cute that the dolphin wanted to marry her, and then it just clicked!

Due to safety reasons, no jewelry is allowed in the the dolphin lagoon, so we instantly turn around and walk up to the shore where there is someone holding a treasure chest with the ring in it. by this time, everyone in the area is crowded around while I take the ring, get on my knees, and ask her officially. She said yes softly because she was so shocked, and then someone in the crowed yelled "what did she say?" The trainer yelled out "SHE SAID YES!" and everyone strated applauding and yelling, it was hilarious!

After that calmed down, they walked us over to a private cabana with out name on it that looked over the dolphin lagoon, when we walked in, there were rose petals spread everywhere, and on the table there was champagne, chocolates, and a crystal frame. There were lounge chairs that had personalized towels on them, and we got waitor service for the rest of the day. It was pretty amazing!

So I am biased, but DC will always have a special place in our hearts!


----------



## Dolphina

wow, that sounds awesome! do you have some photos to post?

can't wait to be there in november!


----------



## Cleofish

OOoooh me too!! I LOVE DC!! DF proposed there last September, and it was just amazing!  They made a similar excuse with me, saying our photo hadn't taken properly so we had to take another one, and then got me to send our Dolphin Cindy away, then she came rushing back with a buoy.  Here's a couple of photos (I have loads more, but won't bore you too much!!) of the event:


































I too have DC in a special part of my heart - can't wait to go back!!


----------



## Dolphina

wow, that's amazing! it'd be a dream to celebrate my birthday over there!


----------



## JLR

I love the stories and pictures about your engagements.  Awesome!  I am very excited to go to DC (in April)!

Julie


----------



## Dolphina

I finally went last week and it was an amazing day!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that you had a good day. Which dolphin/ dolphins did you interact with?

 Corinna


----------



## Dolphina

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you had a good day. Which dolphin/ dolphins did you interact with?
> 
> Corinna



I swam with Luna and her Mum!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphina said:


> I swam with Luna and her Mum!



Marea is a a sweetie. I spent some quality time with her in 2006 when I was the only Trainer for a Day. She was only about 3 years then and still learning to do full interactions. I could not believe when I heard that she had a calf already. I have not had the chance to meet Luna yet.

Corinna


----------



## Dolphina

Marea watched us during the interaction and I think it was her who did the dorsal tow!

can you book the trainer day online? i want to do that next time i'm going to DC, but haven't found it on their website!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphina said:


> Marea watched us during the interaction and I think it was her who did the dorsal tow!
> 
> can you book the trainer day online? i want to do that next time i'm going to DC, but haven't found it on their website!



I have always phoned them to book it. I have done Trainer for a Day at Discovery Cove four times so far.

Corinna


----------



## Dolphina

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have always phoned them to book it. I have done Trainer for a Day at Discovery Cove four times so far.
> 
> Corinna



I'd prefer to do it online or via email.... but if there's no other choice... I'll have to call them...  How does the payment work then??


----------



## dolphingirl47

They take credit card detail over the phone. Depending how far out you book, you might only get charged a deposit. They then ask you if you want them to deduct the balance from the same card when payment in full is due or if you want to call back to make payment with a different card on that date.

Corinna


----------



## Dolphina

dolphingirl47 said:


> They take credit card detail over the phone. Depending how far out you book, you might only get charged a deposit. They then ask you if you want them to deduct the balance from the same card when payment in full is due or if you want to call back to make payment with a different card on that date.
> 
> Corinna



thanks for your help! this time i payed in full to get the early booking discount.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphina said:


> thanks for your help! this time i payed in full to get the early booking discount.



Unfortunately the early booking discount is only available for the standard package.

Corinna


----------



## Dolphina

dolphingirl47 said:


> Unfortunately the early booking discount is only available for the standard package.
> 
> Corinna



oh okay. i don't care.


----------



## canadianjovigirl

We just got back from 3 great weeks in Florida and hands down this was the BEST day of our vacation, everyone loved it and i would go back just to do this again............my kids got to live a dream with the dolphins and we loved the all inclusive resort feel.

The memories are worth every dollar!!!!


----------



## scootch

canadianjovigirl said:


> We just got back from 3 great weeks in Florida and hands down this was the BEST day of our vacation, everyone loved it and i would go back just to do this again............my kids got to live a dream with the dolphins and we loved the all inclusive resort feel.
> 
> The memories are worth every dollar!!!!



We also went on Nov 16th and you sum up our sentiments exactly. We also did a disney cruise and WDW(with almost no crowds) but our DC day was the highlight of our trip. Saving to go again


----------



## Tillikumtrainer

from this past May- 5th Year wedding Anniversary @ DC

Entrance: 










Me in a wetsuit..lol:






The Aviary:











The Dolphin swim with Kaylee the dolphin, she was such a doll I had tons of fun!!!!:


----------



## talkingabout

i  have never been there


----------



## Tillikumtrainer

my trip report explains alot about DC plus there are pictures here is the link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2339819


----------



## Danny9009

Hi everyone!

My family and I are going to Dicovery Cove a few week after Xmas and I had a question for anyone who has been there before.

What do you wear underneath the wetsuits? My mom says we have to wear them because the water is gonna be cold (it is winter i guess)

Do you just wear boardshorts underneath the wetsuits? A friend on my school swim team said I should wear my jammers underneath it, is this a good idea? It's proboly much better than having swiming trunks all bunched up all day long.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## maznorm

Hi,

We are considering doing a non dolphin swim day at Discovery Cove in June/July.  Our children (DS3 and DD2) will be too young to do the Dolphin Swim and neither my DH or I are particularly interested in doing it.  My DS absolutely loves all ocean life and knows the names of fish I have never even heard of.  We have ocean life encyclopedias all over the house and he reads (well looks at the pictures) all of them cover to cover daily and asks us what all of the fish are called.  His favourite ocean creatures are by far "Orca Killer Whales" which for some reason he says in a South African accent (we are from the UK) and Rays (Manta, Sting and a few others that he knows but I don't).

Do you think they will be old enough to enjoy the experience?  Will it be hard teaching them to snorkel?  Is it something we should try to get them familiar with before we go (snorkelling)?  Neither of them are able to swim as yet, but they will be starting lessons some time this month.

We are thinking of skipping Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure to do Discovery Cove instead.  Do you think they would enjoy this more?

Can you buy underwater cameras when you get there or will I need to pick one up before we go?  Are underwater cameras any good out of the water or will I need to bring a standard camera for the Aviary etc?  What will we need to bring with us for the day?  What should we leave at home?

Do they have a gift shop?  Does it sell toy (not stuffed animals) ocean creatures?  Do they sell books?  Does anyone have pictures of the gift shop?Just trying to budget because I think he might one nearly eveything in the store!!  lol


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hello

We have booked to go to discovery cove.

Few questions if you do not mind :-

1.  We are going in August what time does the park shut?

2.  Food .......... can you please advise is it just lunch you get or dinner ... if just lunch what time can you eat until ... we have free dining plan but not sure whether to have table service meal that evening.

3.  Snacks ........ what do they class as snacks.

Many thanks for all your help


----------



## dolphingirl47

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hello
> 
> We have booked to go to discovery cove.
> 
> Few questions if you do not mind :-
> 
> 1.  We are going in August what time does the park shut? The park officially closes at 5:30 PM year round. However, the shop and the photo pick up is open longer than that. All the attractions close at 5:30, but we tend to enjoy them right until the end and then we get showered and changed. By the time we are actually leaving the park, it is usually about an hour later.
> 
> 2.  Food .......... can you please advise is it just lunch you get or dinner ... if just lunch what time can you eat until ... we have free dining plan but not sure whether to have table service meal that evening. They definitely only serve lunch. I am not absolutely sure about the closing time, but seem to remember that it is around 3
> 
> 3.  Snacks ........ what do they class as snacks. They offer warm pretzels, chips, Oreos, etc. Most snacks are prepackaged
> 
> Many thanks for all your help



I have added my answers in red.

Corinna


----------



## bobby goliath

Can anyone help me out here or direct me... I'm considering Discovery Cove with my wife, my daughter and myself.  My wife and I would like to do the dolphin swim.  My daughter is 2 years old and therefore not old enough to "participate" in the dolphin swim.  
For obvious reasons (pictures, just watching/seeing my wife interact with "her" dolphin, and vice versa), my wife and I would like to do the swim during the same time period (I'm not sure how they're scheduled, how often and how many people in your "group").  
Is this possible when you have a two year old?  If so, how? I mean, would I stand there in the water, holding our daughter while my wife does her swim, then my wife holds our daughter while I do mine.  
Has anyone experienced/heard/seen of a similar scenario?
If it's not possible, I'm not sure if it would be enjoyable (for me) to do my swim during a different time period.
I'll definately get the dolphin swim for my wife if nothing else and I'll just get the non-dolphin package for myself.
Please help, thank you!


----------



## bobby goliath

Discovery Cove answered my questions for me and they did better than I thought they would, so I will include it below.  We must schedule our dolphin swims at different time periods... I'll probably just have my wife do it, not that big a deal to me.

EXCERPTS FROM DISCOVERY COVE:
I'm sorry, you will not be able to bring your child into the water during the interaction. Once the interaction has begun, you will be unable to enter and exit the water.To ensure someone from your party is always with your child, we can arrange for separate dolphin interaction times. Then, while each group is swimming, the non-participating guests can either watch the interaction from the shore or visit another part of the park. To make these arrangements, please inform the representative when you make your reservations as well as the check-in staff once you arrive at the park. 
In cases of parents splitting their swim time to watch their young children, you may purchase just one photo package and combine your photos and/or have both interactions on a DVD. 
Everything is ready and waiting for you from the moment that you arrive!Included in your day's admission is a continental breakfast featuring Danish pastries, muffins, fruit, coffee and juice, all snacks and beverages throughout the day, as well as various Anheuser-Busch products from either of our marketplaces. These amenities are all in addition to the Laguna Grill lunch always included as part of Discovery Cove admission. 
Our normal park hours are 9:00 am to 5:30 pm; however, we recommend that you check in for your day between 8:00 am and 9:00 am. This will allow you to begin your day early, so you do not miss a moment!


----------



## BeachCard

I am looking to come to discovery cove in May '10 and do the dolphin swim with my girlfriend and do the proposal package. Does anyone know of any good discounts, or promotions. Also any advice from people that have been would be great. Thanks Chad


----------



## Jon G

Does anybody know if you buy a Discovery Cove ticket which includes Seaworld access can you go to Seaworld first or do you have to activate it at Discovery Cove.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## greenclan67

Nope  you can go to SW first. To the left of the turnstiles, there is a booth that says Discovery Cove tickets, and you go in there and they do it up for you. Just bring your printed copy for Discovery Cove. We did this exact same thing last year! Have fun, DC is awesome, as well as SW!


----------



## Dolphina

greenclan67 said:


> Nope  you can go to SW first. To the left of the turnstiles, there is a booth that says Discovery Cove tickets, and you go in there and they do it up for you. Just bring your printed copy for Discovery Cove. We did this exact same thing last year! Have fun, DC is awesome, as well as SW!



that's right. I did the same last year!


----------



## pixie08

BeachCard said:


> I am looking to come to discovery cove in May '10 and do the dolphin swim with my girlfriend and do the proposal package. Does anyone know of any good discounts, or promotions. Also any advice from people that have been would be great. Thanks Chad




Check their site or give them a call. I know when I booked a requested a book early code and I saved like $100.I think it just has to be 2-3 months in advance. You can also check the website.


----------



## JLR

I went in April 2010 - you can check out the DC and SW part of my trip report here.  Be sure to check out tillikumtrainers as well - look up a few posts earlier than this one.


----------



## calif

You definately want to go to Discovery cove. the price is well worth it. Besides the dolphin experience, which is fantastic, you get wonderful meals and snacks, and a beach and swim fun for everyone. My husband and I have gone twice. I love it. I go in with the dolphins, he does not. But we go around the river just floating along, we swam with the manrays (I think that is their name) and just had a blast. The food is soooooo good. And you get a 7 day free pass to Seaworld or Bush Gardens. We went to Seaworls. We only went one day, but still enjoyed ourselves. You must do this once if not more.


----------



## shewill

What if it rains during your scheduled dolphin swim? Do you get another time slot?


----------



## dolphingirl47

shewill said:


> What if it rains during your scheduled dolphin swim? Do you get another time slot?



Not for rain. However, if there is a thunder storm within a certain distance of Discovery Cove, they will clear all the water areas and would reschedule your dolphin swim.

Corinna


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

I read all of the posts and am so glad that we have reservations for our 31st wedding anniversary  I never thought to ask them if they can do a cake or something for us. Does anyone know if this is possible?

Also, I am handicapped and have horrible trouble walking esp. without my water shoes (speedo), I think someone said you cannot wear them on the Dolphin swim, is this true?


----------



## dolphingirl47

ILoveMyGirls said:


> I read all of the posts and am so glad that we have reservations for our 31st wedding anniversary  I never thought to ask them if they can do a cake or something for us. Does anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> Also, I am handicapped and have horrible trouble walking esp. without my water shoes (speedo), I think someone said you cannot wear them on the Dolphin swim, is this true?



Yes, this is correct. No footwear of any kind is allowed in the dolphin lagoon.

Corinna


----------



## scubamouse

A few questions I haven't seen answered.

How long is the Dolphin Encounter?
Do you have to pay for food if you feed the birds in the aviary?
Are there set times of day when the aviary is closed? (this was the case at Busch Gardens in VA)
How many people are in your dolphin group?
Is there a listing of the dolphin names (DD wants to know  )

Thanks - we're scheduled for 12 days from now!


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

only one i am sure of:

there are 8 people in each group to swim with the dolphin.

my guess from what i read on their website, everything is inclusive except for souvenirs, photos, video so i think the meal worms to feed the birds are given to you. 



scubamouse said:


> A few questions I haven't seen answered.
> 
> How long is the Dolphin Encounter?
> Do you have to pay for food if you feed the birds in the aviary?
> Are there set times of day when the aviary is closed? (this was the case at Busch Gardens in VA)
> How many people are in your dolphin group?
> Is there a listing of the dolphin names (DD wants to know  )
> 
> Thanks - we're scheduled for 12 days from now!


----------



## scubamouse

Do you remember how long the dolphin encounter is?


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

I have not been to it yet, just read what is on their website and on this forum. I believe in total it is not more than 30 mins. including the talk about safety, etc.



scubamouse said:


> Do you remember how long the dolphin encounter is?


----------



## dolphingirl47

scubamouse said:


> A few questions I haven't seen answered.
> 
> How long is the Dolphin Encounter?
> 
> Officially 30 minutes, but it has been longer than that on occasion
> 
> Do you have to pay for food if you feed the birds in the aviary?
> 
> No, it is included in the price of your day and they are pretty generous with it
> 
> Are there set times of day when the aviary is closed? (this was the case at Busch Gardens in VA)
> 
> The aviary only closes if there is a thunderstorm approaching
> 
> How many people are in your dolphin group?
> 
> Normally around 8
> 
> Is there a listing of the dolphin names (DD wants to know  )
> 
> Try this: http://alltomdelfiner.se/en/discovery-cove/discovery_cove.html
> 
> Thanks - we're scheduled for 12 days from now!



Answers added in blue. I hope you will have a wonderful time at Discovery Cove.

Corinna


----------



## zoie101

Does anyone know the cost of the photos and video's?
TIA


----------



## Samsma

Do they have hairdryers in the locker rooms?


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

i believe the woman at DC told me the video is 55.00.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Answers added in blue. I hope you will have a wonderful time at Discovery Cove.
> 
> Corinna


----------



## momof2disneyfans

If you are not doing the swimming with the dolphins is there ANY interaction with them at all? Like can you feed them or anything?

I saw this asked but I don't think I saw it answered. What do you wear under the wet suits male/female?

Thanks!


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

Not sure 100% sure but I don't think so as you can pay to do that at SeaWorld.



momof2disneyfans said:


> If you are not doing the swimming with the dolphins is there ANY interaction with them at all? Like can you feed them or anything?
> 
> I saw this asked but I don't think I saw it answered. What do you wear under the wet suits male/female?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

momof2disneyfans said:


> If you are not doing the swimming with the dolphins is there ANY interaction with them at all? Like can you feed them or anything?
> 
> I saw this asked but I don't think I saw it answered. What do you wear under the wet suits male/female?
> 
> Thanks!



No, the only way to interact with the dolphins at Discovery Cove is to purchase the dolphin swim package.

Corinna


----------



## LWsep10

I am very excited reading all this.. We are planning a trip in the spring and Discover cove was on our plan...  Thanks to all for the great opinions..


----------



## lisa_marie8806

To anyone that goes, Have a great time! It will be one of the best experiences of your life =)

I have been lucky enough to be a part of that team for years and I wish everyone could meet our dolphins.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Hello Everyone, I wrote up our family's experience from our summer vacation, and you can find it on our blog.  We all loved it!

DIS Unplugged - A Day In Paradise: Discovery Cove


----------



## keishashadow

I had priced it out for years, always too expensive to fit into our other trip plans, this year it was a bargin via the AMEX gift card offer.  We'd do it again just for the non-dolphin experience especially the snorkling, although if it was priced right to do the swim we're in

posts #13 thru #16

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2585744&page=2


----------



## Barbara C

Sorry if this question has been asked before.  We are planning on being in Orlando next September and would love to do this but I'm wondering if my kids are too young.  My youngest will have just turned 6 and my twins will be almost 8.

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## JLR

Barbara C said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before.  We are planning on being in Orlando next September and would love to do this but I'm wondering if my kids are too young.  My youngest will have just turned 6 and my twins will be almost 8.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the feedback.



You must be six to participate in the dolphin experience.

If they are solid swimmers they should have a blast.  Your six year old can walk out to be towed back by the dolphin (the end to the experience) instead of swimming if necessary.  _Everybody_ has to wear a bright yellow life vest during the dolphin experience so they won't feel singled out.  

If your children are fearful of the water they might not have fun, but if they like the water and water activities, they can have a great day!

If you like - click on my TR link below and go down to the DC day to see our experience.


----------



## Debs Hill

Does anyone know whether there is a lot of construction there at the moment with the building of the Grand Reef? Hoping to go early April .......don't suppose there is any chance of it being open by then?!!!
Debxx
Ooops...one more question, are you allocated a time for your dolphin swim before you go (when you book tickets) or when you get there? Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Debs Hill said:


> Does anyone know whether there is a lot of construction there at the moment with the building of the Grand Reef? Hoping to go early April .......don't suppose there is any chance of it being open by then?!!!
> Debxx
> Ooops...one more question, are you allocated a time for your dolphin swim before you go (when you book tickets) or when you get there? Thanks!



I can't help with the construction question as we last went in October 2009.

The dolphin swims are allocated when you check in on the day. The earlier you check in, the earlier your swim time. They just fill the first ones up and once they are full, they move on to the next one.

Corinna


----------



## Debs Hill

Thanks so much, looks like it is a good idea to get there early to do the swim! 

Debsx


----------



## LovinPooh

We are going on Feb 21st 
I have a couple questions...

are there clocks around the park so you know when to head to your dolphin  swim?

the picture/video package, this runs about $250 right? Is it worth it, do you get alot of pics? Are the pics just of dolphins or are their photographers throughout the park?

Do you recommend boat shoes? Or can you just get away with being barefoot?

Thanks for any help! I want to make sure I get this right


----------



## Gabrielsbigtrip

LovinPooh said:


> We are going on Feb 21st
> I have a couple questions...
> 
> are there clocks around the park so you know when to head to your dolphin  swim?
> 
> the picture/video package, this runs about $250 right? Is it worth it, do you get alot of pics? Are the pics just of dolphins or are their photographers throughout the park?
> 
> Do you recommend boat shoes? Or can you just get away with being barefoot?
> 
> Thanks for any help! I want to make sure I get this right





I don't remember if there were clocks but there are lifeguards all over and you can ask them (I think that's what we did).

The picture/video package is very expensive....is it worth it?  Well, we didn't have anyone else to take pictures of us and we definitely wanted the memories.   The video is okay...again we wanted the memory so I got that too.   I didn't want to regret NOT getting it.  

We were all barefoot

Have a great time....we LOVED it and would definitely do it again.


----------



## tbryant

We just went to DC on Jan. 17, so can answer a few questions...  there are a few clocks on posts along the walkways, but you can also ask any staff member and they will gladly tell you the time.  As the previous poster mentioned, there are lifeguards stationed all over the park who were happy to tell us the time.  We didn't even notice construction, so can't comment on the progress on that.  It certainly didn't get in the way of our enjoying the park.  As for water shoes, that would be a matter of personal preference.  They are not necessary, though some might like to have them to protect feet from rough surfaces.  They sell them at the gift shop for $14.  I found I preferred to go barefoot, while my mom bought some water shoes and loved them.

Enjoy!! It was an incredible experience I would repeat over and over again.


----------



## babydoll

Regarding pictures and video of the dolphin swim-there are great vantage points on rock outcroppings around the lagoon.  I had four kids in the water and staked out a good location ahead of time.   I still bought the "professional" pictures after but I got some great video.
Mary.


----------



## LovinPooh

so glad you guys are out there for the help 

This picture thing just blows my mind lol. I wish DC would be more specific with it. Now I have read that after your dolphin swim you are escorted to look at your pictures where you buy them then. If you buy the package then after an early swim, and have more pictures taken after, will those be on the CD as well?

thank you thank you!


----------



## JLR

LovinPooh said:


> so glad you guys are out there for the help
> 
> This picture thing just blows my mind lol. I wish DC would be more specific with it. Now I have read that after your dolphin swim you are escorted to look at your pictures where you buy them then. If you buy the package then after an early swim, and have more pictures taken after, will those be on the CD as well?
> 
> thank you thank you!



Yes - all the pictures you have taken that day - your dolphin swim, in the aviary, in the lazy river - will all be put on your CD.  Keep looking for the photographers when you want them.

After your swim you go and pick out the photos you'd like _printed_ up and in your post dolphin euphoria those packages look darn good.  Now - the pictures are nicely printed and good quality, but it is just one more thing to carry home (especially if your package has a poster).  At the end of the day you go to the kiosk to pay and to make sure all the right photos are on your CD - it can be a little time consuming.

Have a great time!


----------



## Grumpy23

This was an awesome thread and answered a lot of my questions for our upcoming first visit.  Thanks to each and every one of you that contributed, whether it was in the form of a trip report, or to respond to questions.

So, you wouldn't think that after all of that, I would have yet another question.  

DC has been on my list of things to do.  We have stayed at the Hilton Grand Vacations resort right next door to it for the past 5 years as I gazed longingly every time we drove by it.  This year we've finally decided we want to do something different and DC is it.

So here's the question.  My husband is slightly disabled.  He has already decided he doesn't want to do the dolphin swim, which is fine.   My only concern is the bottom surfaces of things like the resort pool, the lazy river, etc.   Since he had knee replacement twice and has back issues, I am concerned about his disability.  In the resort pool, what is the bottom surface like, is it sandy, solid, rocky, etc?  Are there dropoffs and what is the depth from lowest to deepest?  I already got a good review of the lazy river, and how it is 8 ft. in some places, and I've seen videos of the surface of that so I think I know what to expect there.

I would just hate to go there and spend the money for him not to be able to even enjoy the resort pool due to uneven surfaces.  I don't want the experience to be ruined for him.  Can anyone shed some light on that aspect?  I would appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grumpy23 said:


> This was an awesome thread and answered a lot of my questions for our upcoming first visit.  Thanks to each and every one of you that contributed, whether it was in the form of a trip report, or to respond to questions.
> 
> So, you wouldn't think that after all of that, I would have yet another question.
> 
> DC has been on my list of things to do.  We have stayed at the Hilton Grand Vacations resort right next door to it for the past 5 years as I gazed longingly every time we drove by it.  This year we've finally decided we want to do something different and DC is it.
> 
> So here's the question.  My husband is slightly disabled.  He has already decided he doesn't want to do the dolphin swim, which is fine.   My only concern is the bottom surfaces of things like the resort pool, the lazy river, etc.   Since he had knee replacement twice and has back issues, I am concerned about his disability.  In the resort pool, what is the bottom surface like, is it sandy, solid, rocky, etc?  Are there dropoffs and what is the depth from lowest to deepest?  I already got a good review of the lazy river, and how it is 8 ft. in some places, and I've seen videos of the surface of that so I think I know what to expect there.
> 
> I would just hate to go there and spend the money for him not to be able to even enjoy the resort pool due to uneven surfaces.  I don't want the experience to be ruined for him.  Can anyone shed some light on that aspect?  I would appreciate it, thanks!



We have never spent much time in the resort pool, but the lazy river is very uneven with some huge fluctuations in depth and a variety of surfaces. 

Corinna


----------



## Grumpy23

Corinna, thanks for your response.  I emailed DC Guest Relations earlier and asked them the same question and got a very quick and informative response from them, so I'll post it here, in case someone else might be interested in this information.



"Wind-Away River is 3 feet in the shallow and 8 feet at the deepest point

Serenity Bay is 0-1 feet in the shallow and 4 feet at the deepest point

Ray Lagoon	 is 0-1 feet in the shallow and 3 feet at the deepest point

Tropical Reef is 0-1 feet in the shallow and 12 feet at the deepest point

Dolphin Pools are 0-1 feet in the shallow and 12 feet at their deepest point		

The River does have a very uneven bottom, which consists of river rocks. The Serenity Bay (formally known as Resort Pool) and Reef has a little bit of uneven pavement but one would be able to walk on without trouble, as the water is clear to see what to expect. Please keep in mind that the Reef does decline slightly then will drop off into the deeper water. The Ray Lagoon, in my opinion, has the flattest surface. As for the dolphin pools they do have uneven places similar to the Serenity Bay and then will drop off into the deeper water similar to the Reef."


----------



## franandaj

We are planning to go in May next year, can anyone report on the new Reef?

Grumpy23 I would be interested to hear how your DH makes out as I'm traveling with two disabled people as well.


----------



## abaldacci

Just got back from DC and the new Grand Reef is soooo sweet with the ray's and fish together it opened a couple of days before we went. Love it!!!!
This was our second trip to DC and will not be our last.


----------



## chach

We will be in Florida in mid-August.  Does anyone know of any
discounts for Discovery Cove?


----------



## toontownnutter

Does anyone know how much it is for one photo?


----------



## edamethyst

If you have a Sea World annual pass there are discounts available for Discovery Cove that are pretty good - especially if you are going the last few days of August or beginning of September....without a dolphin swim $69 with dolphin swim i think it was $119


----------



## zoeee

i want to go to the discovery cove with my 1 year old (almost 2) and 5 year old. can they get in the water with me right close upto the dolphines and can my 5 year old swim with the dolphin?


----------



## dolphingirl47

zoeee said:


> i want to go to the discovery cove with my 1 year old (almost 2) and 5 year old. can they get in the water with me right close upto the dolphines and can my 5 year old swim with the dolphin?



The answer to both is unfortunately no. Nobody under the age of 6 is allowed to get into the water with the dolphins.

Corinna


----------



## cknguyen617

I'm glad there is a post on this! I've always wanted to go to Discovery Cove and to learn about it first hand from people who actually have been there...

I wanted to go there sooooo badly when I went to Orlando in 2008... unfortunately, I went with a lazy, boring, negative cheapass... no wonder there are so many solo travelers!!

I have not read all the posts yet(there are so many!)... but I really hope that I can go someday soon!!


----------



## zoeee

argh that abit annoying he will be 1 year too young!! my partner and i will have to swap the kids over with his mum and dad so we will have to go seperate!


----------



## Sehsun

I visited Discovery Cove for the first time at the end of September (this year). I loved it so much! I did the dolphin swim.  Our group had Kyla in the beginning and Rascal for the swim portion.

Another favorite part of the day was the Grand Reef! I enjoyed snorkeling there and seeing everything around me. I especially loved the stingrays. It was my 2nd time swimming with them in general (1st time was in Belize). 

Towards the end of the day, I hung out in the Grand Reef again. I snorkeled to the shark tank and then spent the remainder of the time in the shallow area. The stingrays swam into the shallow area often, and I had plenty of opportunities to pet them. I even got to observe a stingray feeding.

Would highly recommend DC. For everything that is included, the admission is a very good value. It was such an enjoyable day, and I would definitely do it again.


----------



## Ddennis37

Myself, my husband, our son and niece are going to do this in December. The husband has desperately wanted to do this. So we will be 7 nights @ Universal Orlando on-site and one of those days we will spend at Discovery Cove. The kids don't know about the trip, just that we are going somewhere; the husband knows we are going to Universal, Kennedy Space Center and a couple other places, but knows nothing about DC. The plan is to wake them up early that morning, tell them to pack shorts and a bathing suit, hop in the car and head over. They are going to be SHOCKED, especially the husband.

Can't wait to finally experience this! It sounds absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Ddennis37

Myself, my husband, our son and niece are going to do this in December. The husband has desperately wanted to do this. So we will be 7 nights @ Universal Orlando on-site and one of those days we will spend at Discovery Cove. The kids don't know about the trip, just that we are going somewhere; the husband knows we are going to Universal, Kennedy Space Center and a couple other places, but knows nothing about DC. The plan is to wake them up early that morning, tell them to pack shorts and a bathing suit, hop in the car and head over. They are going to be SHOCKED, especially the husband.

Can't wait to finally experience this! It sounds absolutely wonderful.


----------



## debbs0723

Ddennis37 said:


> Myself, my husband, our son and niece are going to do this in December. The husband has desperately wanted to do this. So we will be 7 nights @ Universal Orlando on-site and one of those days we will spend at Discovery Cove. The kids don't know about the trip, just that we are going somewhere; the husband knows we are going to Universal, Kennedy Space Center and a couple other places, but knows nothing about DC. The plan is to wake them up early that morning, tell them to pack shorts and a bathing suit, hop in the car and head over. They are going to be SHOCKED, especially the husband.
> 
> Can't wait to finally experience this! It sounds absolutely wonderful.



We are surprising our kids also.  First the surprise to go to Disney world for Christmas.  While we are there we are going to surprise them with two days at universal and one day at Discovery cove. We won't even tell them about the dolphin swim until we get there.  We are going in January.  I'm hoping we don't have to cancel due to it being too cold.  I think surprising your husband also will be so much fun.


----------



## louey

debbs0723 said:


> We are surprising our kids also.  First the surprise to go to Disney world for Christmas.  While we are there we are going to surprise them with two days at universal and one day at Discovery cove. We won't even tell them about the dolphin swim until we get there.  We are going in January.  I'm hoping we don't have to cancel due to it being too cold.  I think surprising your husband also will be so much fun.



We went to DC in December of 2006 and did the dolphin experience
When we got up that morning it was cold I think like forty something!!
I was so worried about getting in water with it being so cold : (
But they have heaters throughout the park and the water is very warm 
And warm in dolphin pool too not as warm as river etc... But
It didn't make a difference we had a GREAT time at this park
They treat you very well : )


----------



## tetney12

My DH will be turning 7 on our trip this summer and LOVES Dolphins.  I wanted to surprise her with a day at DC....but we have a 3 and 2 year old as well.  Is this park ok for smaller children or is it more for older kids?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are a childless couple, but I don't think there is much that appeals to younger kids apart from maybe building sand castles on the beach.

Corinna


----------



## KiKi Mouse

tetney12 said:


> My DH will be turning 7 on our trip this summer and LOVES Dolphins.  I wanted to surprise her with a day at DC....but we have a 3 and 2 year old as well.  Is this park ok for smaller children or is it more for older kids?



The last time we were there was 2010.  Our youngest was 10 months, the middle one was three and the oldest was twelve.

If we didn't have the older child we would not have gone.  

Even with a seven year old there isn't much to do there with the dolphins.  You can watch other people do their dolphin swim but that is about it.  You can request to get your pictures done with a dolphin and that would be the closest the littles ones would get.

The aviary is nice and the beach is nice but it isn't worth hundreds of dollars just for that.

We always rent a car when we go to the world and this year we went to Clearwater to visit the aquarium and then we hung out on the beach.  It was great and we would do it again.


----------



## tetney12

KiKi Mouse said:


> The last time we were there was 2010.  Our youngest was 10 months, the middle one was three and the oldest was twelve.
> 
> If we didn't have the older child we would not have gone.
> 
> Even with a seven year old there isn't much to do there with the dolphins.  You can watch other people do their dolphin swim but that is about it.  You can request to get your pictures done with a dolphin and that would be the closest the littles ones would get.
> 
> The aviary is nice and the beach is nice but it isn't worth hundreds of dollars just for that.
> 
> We always rent a car when we go to the world and this year we went to Clearwater to visit the aquarium and then we hung out on the beach.  It was great and we would do it again.



Thanks for the feedback.  We live in Miami, so we will have our car.  We are actually going to the Clearwater Aquarium with her class to meet Winter from Dolphin Tale in March....so i wanted to piggy back on that. 

I appreciate the info....i am just going to book the dolphin encounter at Sea World for her and my DH.


----------



## stacyp9

Discovery Cove is a must do in Orlando. There are only 1000 people a day, and half of those are just tanning, so the lack of crowds is very relaxing. There's so much to do and it's a small enough park that you can give kids with a good sense of direction a little more freedom than you can at Disney or similar parks. The dolphin swim, I hate to say, isn't all that it's cut out to be. You don't really swim with the dolphins, you stand in freezing water and pet them and feed them fish and at the end the dolphin takes you for a ride with you holding onto his fin. Kids should be strong swimmers for this part because sometimes the dolphin will try to flip you off and you have to swim into deeper water and tread for a little bit while the trainer sends you back to you. The water in the dolphin swim is VERY cold also. Much colder than the water in the rest of the park. It's a good thing to do one time, a unique experience, but my family usually does Discovery without the dolphin swim these days. Your daughter should be fine with it if she's cold tolerant and a strong swimmer though. You might want to remind her that the trainers know what they're doing though, and that the dolphins are perfectly safe, since sometimes their size can be a bit of a shock if you've never been close to one before.


----------



## lmminghe

I just booked the dolphin swim today! It is a surprise for my kids.  We are going in June and I am getting so exited reading all of these posts.  It is definitely pricey but I feel better now that so many people here have raved about it.


----------



## goofym

Anyone know how to get discounts tickets to discovery cove? We are going in February? Has anyone gone in February is the water warm?


----------



## petals

stacyp9 said:


> Discovery Cove is a must do in Orlando. There are only 1000 people a day, and half of those are just tanning, so the lack of crowds is very relaxing. There's so much to do and it's a small enough park that you can give kids with a good sense of direction a little more freedom than you can at Disney or similar parks. The dolphin swim, I hate to say, isn't all that it's cut out to be. You don't really swim with the dolphins, you stand in freezing water and pet them and feed them fish and at the end the dolphin takes you for a ride with you holding onto his fin. Kids should be strong swimmers for this part because sometimes the dolphin will try to flip you off and you have to swim into deeper water and tread for a little bit while the trainer sends you back to you. The water in the dolphin swim is VERY cold also. Much colder than the water in the rest of the park. It's a good thing to do one time, a unique experience, but my family usually does Discovery without the dolphin swim these days. Your daughter should be fine with it if she's cold tolerant and a strong swimmer though. You might want to remind her that the trainers know what they're doing though, and that the dolphins are perfectly safe, since sometimes their size can be a bit of a shock if you've never been close to one before.



You don't have to swim out to the deeper waters I was there in december and given the option to do shallow swim or deep water swim. They're both the same length but swim is very quick anyway


----------



## scigeek

I went to discovery cove in 2003 and as a surprise my parents had paid for me to swim with dolphins for my 16th  

It was amazing

Can't wait to go back as it has even more to offer now 

sg


----------



## pixeegrl

goofym said:


> Anyone know how to get discounts tickets to discovery cove? We are going in February? Has anyone gone in February is the water warm?



If you are a passholder for any of the Busch Parks (Sea World, Busch Gardens, Sesame Place) you can get a discount online using passmember2011 in the code box. Depending on your dates you can get some pretty good discounts. For our August dates it's $159 for dolphin and $69 for non dolphin.


----------



## keishashadow

We've enjoyed the dolphin swim in hot and cold weatherbut I have always worn the 1/2 wetsuit and peeled it off later once i warmed up.


----------



## valee

Just a tip if you're hoping to get some underwater photos of the fish or rays:
Try to get into the Grand Reef as soon as possible after arriving. The sand on the bottom gets kicked up and will stay suspended., making the water somewhat murky. It's not a huge problem, but I noticed a slight difference in the clarity of the photos I took right after arrival when I compared them to my afternoon shots.
Of course, that could have been an effect of the free beverages!


----------



## Phibbles

tetney12 said:


> My DH will be turning 7 on our trip this summer and LOVES Dolphins.  I wanted to surprise her with a day at DC....but we have a 3 and 2 year old as well.  Is this park ok for smaller children or is it more for older kids?



I was just at DC last week and we saw several little kids doing the dolphin experience.  They had them wearing PFDs over their wetsuits to keep them afloat.  If you want your smaller kids to take part, you should call them and see what they can do.  From our single experience, seams like a place that does their best to make accomodations for all interested people.


----------



## orca91

When I went with my family. I had a blast. It was amazing, the dolphin encounter was neat. The reef was amazing. Love seeing all the animals. Was a good place for younger kids to play in the sand and to see the animals. The younger kids can't do the dolphin encounter, but they can stand on the rocks next to it and watch the older ones do it.


----------



## brinkley07

We were married at DC in 2010.  The special occasions staff was amazing and the entire park staff were wonderful.  Entry fee includes breakfast, lunch, snacks, and almost all non alcoholic beverages.  We also went back in 2011, and loved the new changes they made.  I would recommend DC to anyone.  They charge extra for a cabana, but it's worth it if you enjoy having some quiet time.  We had one at the dolphin area and loved watching them all day.  I would also recommend doing the Snuba as it is a great experience.  We did have ages 6 and up go with us and everyone loved the dolphin experience, but 6 was the youngest age allowed for the dolphin swims at the time.  If you have a special experience I would recommend contacting the special occasion staff and looking into how they can enhance your time at the park.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

I did Discovery Cove on 8 August 2012 with DH, DD7 and DD10.  This was definitely the absolute highlight of our trip.  We arrived about 8am, lined up and it was about 8.20 by the time we checked in. Their computer was down so they had to give us a temporary id.  We were given a 9.35 dolphin swim.  Had breakfast and by the time we had got our vests and snorkels, it was time for our swim.   We had tossed up whether to get a cabana and in the end decided not too.  Absolutely the right decision for us.  At about 11.30 we went looking for some deck chairs and still had our choice of chairs in the shade.  To be honest though, we were probably lucky to spend 20 minutes using them.  We were in the water enjoying everything for the entire day.  Breakfast left a little to be desired, but lunch was really good.  I'm vegetarian so had the lobster salad, citrus salad and some fries.  DH and the kids had burgers, fried chicken and hotdogs between them, followed by dessert.


----------



## jayster263

Cindy B said:


> The absoluete best.
> 
> We went in August 2001 and it was the highlight of our tenth anniversary trip.
> 
> I'm going to dredge up my trip reports and post those for you...



We are booked for 8/29....I cannot wait! I saw the videos on youtube, travel channel and the Orlando tourist internet site and I was floored.

We did the Dolphin thing back in Mexico last year, so we opted for the all inclusive day package without the dolphin swin. They also give you a one day access to Seaworld or Aquatica if you book it, so we got a great deal ($160 ea) for the three of us (wife, son , myself) I will post after our trip (4 days in Unversal RPH and Holiday Inn resort LBV)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jayster263 said:


> We are booked for 8/29....I cannot wait!



We are there the same day as you  .

Hopefully the possible Hurricane Isaac doesn't rain on our parade!!


----------



## edamethyst

We did Discovery Cove on August 13 and it was a blast...we had done the dolphin swim last time so we didn't do it this time.  it was a great day we all loved it. The otters are soo cute and the monkeys were great....both are most active in the mornings.


----------

